# November 2014 IUI - Looking for buddies



## LovingMyLife

Hi Everyone,

A little about myself. DH and I have been trying since June 2012 with no luck. I have PCOS and he has poor morphology. We did 6 rounds of 50mg Clomid, which helped me ovulate but all cycles were :bfn:

I am starting my first cycle of IUI using Gonal-F and Ovidrel. I am currently CD4 and going to do my first injection today (62.5iu). I'm a needle wuss, so I am going to make my husband give them to me. I have my first ultrasound and bloodwork on Saturday to see how things are coming along...

Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## Savasanna

Hi there! I'm not having a November IUI (hoping for a December one, though!!) but I wanted to pop in and wish you luck! Fx!


----------



## Mhankins

Hi LovingMyLife!

I am hoping to have my first IUI this month..with any luck this weekend! Little nervous because it is my first time using ovulation test and I have a big fear I am going to miss my window of opportunity...Good luck this weekend and hope everything is where you need it to be! Let's go November! Haha

Hi Savasanna!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi!
A little about me. Me and DH started LTTTC in June of 2011.
We were with a Dr two years ago who did a lap and hsg and SA then referred us to a clinic in alberta. As of today we still haven't heard about when our appointment yet, but luckily we moved a few months ago and I got into a clinic in Ontario right away and we are going to start IUI next cycle ... Which should be November 25 or something like that to actually do the IUI!
We are going to do femera and Ovidrel the first cycle, and if not successful add the Gonal f injections.
I had a super crazy day yesterday ... Which is when we were told. I think it was just a ramp up from all the emotions and disappointments I have been holding onto for the last three and a half years. I am really excited and nervous to get this ball rolling.
When is your IUIs scheduled ladies?
This weekend is so soon!! Good luck hun, are you doing this monitored or at home?


----------



## Mhankins

My IUI will be done with the RE. I also meant to mention that I was put on 50mg of Clomid days 3-7. They did the HSG on Monday..I did not like that haha but it was bearable.

Myshelsong I was very excited and nervous too! I was nervous but excited for my HSG test lol..one step closer!


----------



## Want1Too

Hi LovingMyLife - I recently started my first IUI process. I actually did 2 IUIs back to back(Oct 31 and Nov 1). I am in the TWW and get blood work done tomorrow. My DH and I have been TTC for almost 3 years. We decided mediated IUI with monitoring, so I did Follistim injections + low dose HCG (2days) + trigger shot (Ovidrel) and hoping for positive BFP. Good Luck! :dust:

Savasanna - Girlie your time is coming sooner than you think. We will be here to support you. :thumbup:

Mhankins -FX on your IUI this month! BTW I live down I95 from you in DE. We are not only IUI buddies but neighbors! LOL 

Myshelsong - Good Luck with your first IUI cycle. :dust:


----------



## LovingMyLife

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the replies and support! I've done 3 injections so far and they aren't as bad as I thought they would be, so that's a plus! I go for my first ultrasound on Saturday and looking forward to seeing the progress.

Savasanna - Hopefully you will be able to do an IUI in December, which is right around the corner anyways. 

Mhankins - are you doing a trigger shot? I've used ovulation tests in the past. The Clearblue with the smiley faces are my favourite ones and I always managed to get at least 1 day positive testing just once a day, so I am sure you'll be fine.

Myshelsong - Sorry to hear you've had bad luck with doctors in the past. Hopefully your move to Ontario will help out. (I am also in Ontario and have nothing but good things to say about my clinic). 

Want1Too - Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Savasanna

Change of plans! CD2 and planning on Thanksgiving(ish) IUI! Happy to be in the club with you ladies!


----------



## LovingMyLife

YAY, Savasanna! So exciting! I see from your signature that you've had 2 iui's so far. We're they medicated?


----------



## Savasanna

They were - I've been taking clomid 100mg cd3-7. I'm planning to continue that this month as well. 

We haven't triggered yet. I'm thinking about speaking with my doctor about that further if this try doesn't take. Hopefully we won't have to worry about that though!


----------



## Myshelsong

Loving - where in Ontario? I am kind of in the hamilton area. Love my new clinic and Dr. Just waiting for af ... which should start on Sunday, then start the femera!! First time in three years I will be ok with AF starting instead of heartbroken.

Sav - that is so soon! Good luck.

Want - FX on the tww, hopefully this will be the month

Mhan - the countdown is on! Have you had any ultrasound yet to see follicle growth?

I hate ovulation strips, so glad I am getting the trigger shot. I never once got a  and only once Got a positive line on the cheapies. Worst thing is noe I know I am ovulating as per US. For the longest time I thought I was going crazy!


----------



## Want1Too

Savasanna said:


> Change of plans! CD2 and planning on Thanksgiving(ish) IUI! Happy to be in the club with you ladies!

Savasanna - That's GREAT!!! We are glad you to have you in the club.
Was your previous IUIs monitored? Did you say you never triggered?


----------



## Savasanna

No, they weren't monitored. I was going through my regular obgyn and they're very.. laid back, I guess you can say, about things. It's kind of frustrating. However, after a temporary switch to a specialist we decided to stick with them because that laid back attitude is decently cheaper. You pick and choose your battles, I suppose. 

And no, I've never triggered either. I wish I could, though. I think I have wonky ovulation timing and wonder if I'm doing my IUI a little on the early side. But, I think we're going to just go with this cycle and then ask about the trigger next time.


----------



## Savasanna

Woot woot! Sperm ordered! Going to arrive on 11/25!


----------



## Mhankins

I am not doing a trigger shot... Just did Clomid 50mg days 3-7..I have had blinking smileys on my clearblue yesterday and today so hopefully tomorrow I will see my solid smiley! It is so exciting and nerve racking to be at this point! We have waited years to get this far and it is crazy that it is right here! Fingers crossed this is it for all of us! You all deserve it!

Glad to have some buddies to ride this out with!


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna and Want1too it is funny we all ended up on another forum together :)


----------



## Savasanna

Haha - I was thinking the same thing. I don't want to stop posting in that other one either though because I feel so attached to it still!

I swear I never really understood online forums until I started ttc. Honestly, I totally used to judge them and people who talked about their forum buddies - but bnb and everyone I've met here have been such a lifesaver for me. I don't know how I'd get through this whole process without you all!


----------



## Mhankins

I know how you feel! I can talk to my family all I want, they are very supportive and excited but at the same time it is so nice having you guys who have/are in a similar situation as my husband and I. If I had not joined this site I know I would be driving myself nuts with the what ifs and all other questions you have helped me with! It is also encouraging to see the BFPS.. Hopefully soon we will be seeing each others :)

Myshelsong- I meant to add that I have not had an ultrasound, so far no mention of that


----------



## Chiclet2012

Hi everyone, 
Found myself back on this website after quite a while. This month is my first cycle of IUI... 

A little about myself... hubby and I have been trying for more than 1 year, diagnosed with unexplained infertility. We were able to get pregnant two years ago (after TTC for about 9 months) but this time around it has been a bit more difficult. 

I took Clomid Days 3-7, with an additional shot of Menopur. When I went back to get my ultrasound 11/5... my follicles were not quite ready and my uterine lining was thin. I was sent home with some additional Menopur and Estrace as well. My IUI was 11/8... so I will be testing a little before Thanksgiving. 

I am not trying to put too much hope as this is only our first round. However, I have to say that after so many frustrating months it feels nice to finally be doing something differently. 

Good luck to everyone on this thread... !


----------



## Myshelsong

With one success under your belt you know your body parts work. Now all you have to do is get the little guys to meet your egg! 
Wish you all the luck, did you already complete the iui? 
Fingers crossed during this tww


----------



## Mhankins

Hello Chiclet2012!

This will be my first IUI as well as long as I can figure out these ovulation kits hahaha... Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Want1Too

Yes ladies this is our month!! 

Mhankins - Yeah its my first time too @ IUI and trigger. I wonder why some ladies do trigger shot and others don't. I was scared at first with all the injections/shots I had to endure but I am so happy I "manned up". LOL. Are you being monitored at all?

Savasanna - Yeah I understand cheaper but in the long run do you think staying with the specialist will be more beneficial to you? Yes your right we all have to pick our battles... after being with my obgyn and no results for 2yrs, I needed a more aggressive approach, plus I don't think I was getting the medical attention I needed now that I know everything we had to go thru to get this far. Yeah @ sperm order!!!! Will your doctors office monitor you at all? 
Santa "please send Savasanna some really good soldiers" :spermy:
Good Luck love and FX for you!

Yes, it is funny how we end up on the same forums. I am glad I have you ladies to chat with. Lets keep chatting in both, no reason to stop now. lol

Chiclet2012 - Welcome!! This is our month to get our :bfp: Good luck!! sending baby dust your way. I almost got put on Menopur but the doctor was good with me staying on follistim injections. I also had my first IUI. I actually had 2 IUIs back to back. I wanted to increase my chances after my trigger shot. Again welcome to the club and good luck during your TWW!!! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Mhankins

Want1too- I guess I am not really being monitored.. All I have had done was the blood work up, an pelvic exam?.., and an HSG. My next set of instructions was to call when I had a positive OPK..which I jumped the gun on and was too early so I am currently waiting for the positive and hoping I don't miss it. I have a fear of missing it because it is my first time testing for it lol..riding it out and seeing how it goes..


----------



## Myshelsong

Monitored for my clinic means that I have almost daily bloods and internal ultrasounds during the cycle to confirm follicle size and amounts. When they get big enough they will tell me to take a trigger shot to induce ovulation when they want me too. Then the IUI is done right on time, no guessing.


----------



## LovingMyLife

Myshelsong - I am from the Ottawa area, but grow up in the GTA.

Went for my first ultrasound today, 4 follicles above 9mm(2 in each ovary). I go back for another one Monday morning to see the progress!

Questions for you ladies...Is it possible to ovulate from both ovaries in the same cycle? I was always thought as they grow, eventually one side with become dominant and 'pop' and the other will give up. Not sure if the meds make a difference.

Hopefully this is our month ladies!! :cloud9:


----------



## Chiclet2012

LovingMyLife... 4 follicles sounds promising. 

I think normally, when not on meds, only one follicle becomes dominant. With the meds there are multiple follicles that can burst and thus risk of multiples... 

That thought runs through my mind and it makes me panic a bit. Of course I would be elated either way but to think about twins makes me :wacko:


----------



## Mhankins

So far no monitoring for me..it sounds very expensive but the no guessing sounds nice lol


----------



## Myshelsong

It doesn't happen often but you can ovulate for both ovaries. That is how fraternal twins are born, two separate eggs released on or around the same time.
I am really hoping that with the medication I get at least two good sized follicles. I don't necessarily want twins, but I really want to up the odds this IUI.
Started spotting yesterday and temp dropped today but still waiting for af to start.


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies I would love to join you! A little bit about myself: DH and I have been trying for 18 months. We suffered early miscarriages in August and October 2013 and January 2014. I had a large septum removed from my uterus in Arpril and have been trying ever since. I will be having a saline ultrasound November 25th to check the shape of my uterine cavity, surgery on November 26th to remove a nerve from my foot and then we will be doing our first medicated cycle starting in December. Our protocol is 50mg clomid with one monitoring ultrasound and then an ovidrel trigger and insemintation the next day. 

The world of artificial insemination is new to me, but we are hopeful this will give us at least one forever baby.


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins - I wonder why they don't monitor you or did you just elect to no monitoring. I am not really sure of the cost. My insurance covers a percentage of my treatment so I only pay my co-payment when I went in for blood work and US. When my DH and I went in for IUI we also just paid our co-payment. I am actually still waiting on the IUI bill.

Myshelsong - Yes, that's what it means for my RE office as well @ monitoring

LovingMyLife - That's good @ 4 follicles. They will keep having you go in for blood work and US then they will tell you to trigger if your doing the trigger shot.
I was told you can only ovulate from one ovary a month. However I am sure there is a small percentage out there when some ladies do release from both.

Chiclet2012 - That's what I understand too, with meds it can cause multiple follicles to be come dominate but from the same ovary. This is one of the risk when meds are involved, potential for multiple births increase. I am right their with you on the twins... scary but willing to do meds to have our baby. 

Jrepp - Welcome! Sorry to hear about your previous loses. I hope this month is for you as well. The SONO (saline procedure) is not bad. It wasn't really painful at all. It hurts a pinch when sticking the catheter through the cervix. Other than that you will be fine. I went straight to injections vs. Clomid b/c doctor said would increase the chances. DH and I also did 2 IUIs back to back. We have been TTC for almost 3 years now. 

Ladies - Good Luck! This is OUR MONTH! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you. I had a sis before (actually 2 in one day), but because of the twist and tilt to my uterus its a bit moe difficult for the doctors to "fill it up." At least I know what to expect this time. 

How many of you have done iuis/medicated cycles before and how many of you is this the first try?


----------



## Mhankins

Welcome Jrepp! I am sorry about your losses as well. I hope your surgery goes smoothly and December brings your forever baby! In the meantime, I am here for the ride.

I am not sure why they aren't monitoring me..Little further back into my story.. We are using IUI with Donor sperm because my hubby had cancer twice as a teenager which has resulted in him being sterile..We "Tried" to get pregnant for two years until we could make the step further to see a specialist..Our fears of not being able to have a biological baby was confirmed in July..All of my test have come back normal so I don't know if they think monitoring isn't necessary for me now or what.. If I do miss this cycle I will be bringing that up and see what they say..Hopefully all is good and I am just jumping the gun on missing my ovulation lol..I read clomid can cause your cycle to be longer so who knows?


----------



## Mhankins

This will be my first try Jrepp.. and I took 50mg of clomid days 3-7..just waiting on a positive OPK. :)


----------



## Want1Too

Jessica - This is my first IUIs. I took follistim + low dose hcg injection + trigger shot + IUIs and monitored.

Mhankins - I am so sorry to hear about your DH and that yall cant have a child biologically love. I send my blessings and strength to both of you. :hugs:
I requested monitoring cause after everything we went through to get this far and with my insurance coverage it only made sense. I don't have an answer for the Clomid situation since I have never used it. FXs still for you and hoping for a big fat :bfp:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry about your husband, but so glad you found something that will work to have children


----------



## Myshelsong

Mhan - good luck with the procedure, I am sure if they needed to monitor they would have. A lady at work had an unmonitored IUI with donor sperm a few years back and they had great sucess!

Jrepp - Hello,Mathis is the first time we have done Anything! First time on fertility medication and first time IUI.


----------



## Savasanna

Mhanks - did you test again this morning? 

Not much to report on my end. Today is CD5 so day 3 for clomid - man.. I can't wait to not take that anymore. It messes with my emotions too much! I'm considering doing morning and afternoon opks when it's time - would you recommend what you're doing Mhanks or do you think it's more anxiety than it's worth?


----------



## LovingMyLife

Jrepp - I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. My sister has gone through something very similar, so I know the emotional toll it takes on you. This will be my first try with IUI. I am on FSH injections (gonal-f) and then a trigger. My doc said they only do 1 insemination per cycle. I wonder if getting the second one gives you added benefit... 

Mhankins - Sorry to hear about your DH. As Myshelsong said, if your dr thought you needed to be monitored they would be. When I was on clomid my cycles were shorter than normal for me, but I have PCOS, so normal for me is long irregular. I am sure you will be able to get a positive shortly. I know that everything always seems longer and it feels like we are just waiting ALL the time for the next steps!

Savasanna - I hated clomid. Made me have hot flashes and mood swings like crazy. Normally I am fairly level headed, so I think that made it worse!

As for me, had my second ultrasound today. Only 1 follicle has grown to be 13.5. there are a few others that are around 10ish... Dr said 1 more shot tonight, and then another ultrasound tomorrow morning. He said ideally they would like 1 or 2 more, but is worried about the potential of having too many if I stay on the shots or increase my dosage.

I have an irrational fear of bumping into someone I know at the clinic. :blush: I'm always worried I am going to look up and see my boss or a co-worker standing beside me. Also, what do you ladies tell your work about all the appointments?!? I always come up with some excuse for being late, but I hate saying I have a dr appointment. The last thing I need is people at work asking if I am pregnant. My DH is always just telling me to tell them I have a dr appointment, and I know they shouldn't ask anymore questions, but I work with a bunch of ladies and we are fairly close, so I know they will expect some sort of explanation. I think the guys have it so much easier...although it can't be very fun for them to have to do their business at the clinic :winkwink:


----------



## Savasanna

Funny you say that - I actually ran into an old boss when I was getting some blood work done last week. It was painfully awkward. We hadn't seen each other since I left the job 4.5+ years ago.. We kind of flubbed through some pleasantries and then went on our way. I mean.. what do you say?? "How are you??" nope. Can't ask that. "oh.. I'm so sorry to see you're coming here" Nope.. that's akward. haha.


----------



## Mhankins

You ladies are too funny talking about running into people at the DRs. I have been very lucky in that sense..1..We just moved to this area so I know NOOOOOOOO one lol..2..Since the move I haven't been working and we decided to try to have a baby and take advantage of the opportunity of me staying home. 

I am sorry you guys had side effects from the clomid. I took 50mg days 3-7 and didn't have any. I did take it at night, don't know if that matters..

AFM- I FINALLY GOT MY YES+ AND MY SOLID SMILEY FACE! Called the office and had my bloodwork done to comfirm... now I am waiting for results..FX tomorrow is the day!

Savasanna- I don't know what to say lol. In the end both tests gave me the same result on the same day. I liked having one test first thing in the am and the other later on in the day, made me feel like I had less of a chance of missing my surge, something that I read a lot of on here happening to people. Which I think was my problem. I was impatient, a worry wort and read too much online hahaha. I can't complain about either test. The good thing about the CB is you are supposed to be able to use it again if needed. Whereas the FR is no good to me now that I have my + and there are a bunch of wasted tests that will be thrown out.

Thank you all for your support :)


----------



## Mhankins

IUI at8am tomorrow! All levels are good!:)


----------



## Savasanna

YAY - so exciting!!


----------



## Mhankins

Yeah, I am excited :). FX! Come on TWW hahahah


----------



## Want1Too

Loving - sounds like the follicles are responding to your meds. I also gave myself injections + trigger. I Hope the 10ish grow so you can have the 3 the doctors want for IUI. My work is very flexible regarding appointments even though they do not know my infertility issues. I pretty much told my 1 coworker because we are friends outside of work but normal coworkers none of their business. If it becomes to much for me i would say something to my immediate manager but other than that none of their business in my opinion cause then you have them asking you questions everyday and i think this journey is such a private issue. Just my personal opinion.

Savasanna - So true about seeing boss or coworkers at RE. 

MHankins _ YEAH!!! That's [email protected] sold smiley face. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you doll. Good Luck with IUI tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## Want1Too

Hi Ladies - my results are in and I wanted to share! 

Results are in
blood work from 11/14
HCG 280
Thyriod ?
good progesterone
blood work from 11/17
HCG 1147
Thyriod 1.8
Progesterone greater than 60

We are PREGNANT!!! I am sooooo over joyed.

I would love to continue to stay on this forum and encourage you ladies. 

Sending baby dust to all of you ladies and good luck with your IUIs this month. Again this is OUR month!! 

:dust:


----------



## Mhankins

I want to "like" your post but I can't so I gave thanks ahhaah... I am just really excited for you!


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> I want to "like" your post but I can't so I gave thanks ahhaah... I am just really excited for you!

Mhankins - Thank you! I am just as excited for you that you got your solid face and your IUI tomorrow. Please keep us posted. 

The 2WW was definitely like 2 months waiting for time to go by. I refused to do a HPT but I am sure others on these forums have. I just wanted the surprise from the RE office. I did not want to guess with HPT. Too me that would be even more stressful.


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you :) I am going to do my best not to do a HPT. I know some meds can give a false +. Does anyone know if Clomid is one of them? I have been so crampy and bloated yesterday and this am... so hopefully my body is doing what it needs to lol!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Savasanna

omgosh - look at your beta flyyyyyy!!! Many many many congrats to you!

Mhanks - thinking of you this morning! Swim, swim, swim!!

Day 4 of clomid here. Made my two pre-ovulatory acupuncture appointments for Thursday and Monday. Can't wait to join you ladies in the tww!


----------



## Jrepp

Looks like I won't be needing the IUI afterall......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Savasanna

Holy cow - EVERYONE is getting pregnant!! Congrats Jrepp!!

Oh, and Mhanks - I didn't see your question earlier.. Clomid will not give you a +hpt. It's only when you get a trigger shot that gives you positive pregnancy test. That said - it's always good to wait as long as you can because seeing those bfns (even if they're before a bfp) can take an emotional toll. GL!!


----------



## Mhankins

oh wow Jrepp!! congrats!!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- I am going to hold out as long as I can! I go in the 11/24 for blood work to test for Progesterone and check my ovaries to make sure there are no cysts.. Then if all goes well bloodwork on 12/2! Fingers crossed! Feeling a little crampy but taking it easy today!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Mhankins - How did everything go today?

Want1Too & Jrepp - Huge congratulations! to the both of you! Hope you have a healthy 9 months! Please feel free to stay with us, I would love to hear your journeys! Do you have any ultrasounds scheduled?

I had my other ultrasound and blood. As the dr put it, my chart is a very interesting one... :shrug: The big follicle hasn't grown since yesterday, and now the smaller ones are slowly catching up. He is a bit worried that all of a sudden the smaller ones (about 4 between 10-11mm) are going to grow and then I will have too many eggs, which means they will need to cancel the cycle.... So one more injection tonight and then off for another ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow to check progress. Just hoping that I have 1 or 2 catch up so that I have an increased chance of getting pregnant, but I also don't want to go through all the needles just to have the frigging cycle cancelled if all the eggs grow tonight!!!

I am feeling some good vibes in this group..hopefully the luck can keep going for the rest of us! I am going to try to hold out testing as long as I can. We are going away Dec 5th though, so I will most likely be testing on the 4th.


----------



## LovingMyLife

Forgot to mention, the Dr said my E2 was 638 yesterday (CD10) and 415 on CD8. Does anyone know what this means? Is that a good increase? He said based on my blood today, they should be able to tell me if they can predict a sudden growth in the eggs and may change my does for tonight, but I haven't heard anything from them yet, so I am assuming no major increase...


----------



## Myshelsong

Want1Too & Jrepp -*holy cow I go away for a day and come back and everyone is pregnant. Congratulations! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Mhankin ... Did you have your iui today?

Loving ... I hope that some of those develop into some good follicles for you. Will they really cancel is you have three or four follicles ready?

Just had my first u.s. of this cycle, I have seven little follicles starting and have been cleared too start the Femera. Super excited this is happening!


----------



## Want1Too

*Mhankins* - I am not sure with Clomid b/c I have never taken it. I do know the trigger shot will h/c it has HCG in it. That's great your feeling crampy and bloating ..those are good signs hun! I have my FX for a positive. Take it easy tonight.
*
Savasanna* - Thank you love! I was shocked at the # increase b/c I have never experienced this. Yeah day 4!! We will be happy to have you join Savasanna TWW.

*Jrepp* - That's awesome! OGM and Congratulations!!!!! 

*Loving* - Thanks doll! I will absolutely stay on w/ you ladies. I have to get blood work again tomorrow at 7am and they will call with results and hopefully schedule my US. Keep you posted. I will keep my FX that 2 more follicles grow with the original large one and that it. I will pray you don't have to cancel your cycle. Those needles are no fun at all. 
I don't know what E2 means? I know they check a lot of things in your blood with you take injections. Maybe they can increase your dosage to help a total of 3 follicles to grow. Good Luck!
*
Myshelsong *- Thank you! That's exciting you can start your meds. 7 follicles is good at your baseline! Good Luck! 

This is still ALL of our MONTH! Let's go Ladies!!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Mhankins

I hope the good vibes continue! I wish I could help you guys more about the information but I don't know much and apparently I am not having as much monitoring..

Had my IUI yesterday..went well...felt a lot like the HSG hahah... They said there was 9million sperm after the wash..Hopefully one sticks! hehe.I just took it easy yesterday but had a horrible head ache last night and now I just feel drained today


----------



## Savasanna

I hear you Mhanks - my doctor doesn't monitor either. I'm pretty torn on it, honestly. Part of me reeaaalllyy wants monitoring so we know what's actually going on in there, but the other part of me knows that this is already too expensive. I'm sure monitoring would be at least another $500.


----------



## Mhankins

yeah it is a shame it cost so much! I would like to really know what is going on as well but for now I am just letting nature takes its course I guess.. Trying to focus on spending thanksgiving with my family..sister, brother in law and the kids are coming up.. Very excited about that!!


----------



## Savasanna

I hear that! This weekend is my wife's birthday AND THEN Thanksgiving - I'm excited and I'm trying to focus on that instead of the waiting game. 

Basically, I'm trying to get through today. Festivities start tomorrow after work. So obviously - today is draaaaaaaging!


----------



## Mhankins

Happy Birthday to your wife!

I still feel very bloated and crampy...like I am about to start my period.. is that normal? I also had some very very light spotting today but I think that may be normal after the IUI?


----------



## Want1Too

Savasanna - Early Happy B-Day to wifey!!! 
Good Luck tomorrow... FX!

Mhankins - yes that's normal @ crampy and bloated. I still have both of those symptoms. I think that is normal too @ spotting


----------



## Hopeful 43

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum, not sure of all the abbreviations yet? DH? BFN? :) 

Anyway, I've done 2 rounds of Follistem shots, Ovidrel and had 2 IUI's. The shots were easy to do, so please don't worry. My first round I used HcG, now that was a longer needle and had to have help to administer this, otherwise it wasn't too bad. The Ovidrel was one I could do myself like the Follistem.

My second IUI was on 11/9, with scheduled pregnancy blood test for this Friday 11/21. Started the progesterone suppository after the IUI; 2/day, yuck by the way. Unfortunately, I'm starting my period again today. So pretty disappointed. 
It's lighter, so I'm actually not sure if I should still do the progesterone and it's too late to call the clinic. 
Anyone have ideas on this? I'm trying not to get too emotional over this but its hard. 
Any ideas would help. 

Good luck to everyone on your own journey through this process.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello hopeful, sorry to hear about your cycle starting today. I was instructed with my progesterone to discontinue use once my cycle starts. But your instructions may have been different.

I had the most crazy vivid dream last night, has anyone else had strange dreams while taking fertility medication?


----------



## Jrepp

Happy birthday to your wife!

Beta #1 at 4 weeks 1 day - doctor said the average is about 50, mine came back at 600. She started me on progesterone suppositories and now I'm cramping pretty bad


----------



## Savasanna

Cramping is totally normal! It's just your uterus growing and stretching! Yay! 

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to pass on all the well wishes when I see her this evening! :flower: 

Myshelsong - yes! I've been having crazy vivid dreams! I've read clomid can do that to you. I'm starting to blame EVERYTHING on clomid. That drug is a crazy little pill! 

Hopeful - :hello: Welcome! I'm sorry to hear your cycle is restarting. Will you be planning another IUI for December? As for the abbreviations - they may seem silly at first, but they're actually pretty convenient. There's only so many times you can type out ovulation predictor kit. haha. Here's an extremely comprehensive list of all the abbreviations if you ever get stuck: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

But to answer your question: DH is dear husband and BFN means big fat negative (as in, on a pregnancy test) :)


----------



## Myshelsong

I had another crazy dream about buying turkeys .... We already had thanksgiving so not sure why I am dreaming about mad Turkey shoping at Sobeys!

Going to finish painting that room today, should be lots of fun. Hope the roads are clear when I get out there.

The abbreviations are crazy I agree go to that link to get the download there are just too many to go through in one post. But in my head anytime I read BFN I think big [email protected]&$ing negative....


----------



## LovingMyLife

Savasanna - Happy birthday to your wife.
Jrepp - Wow, thats a great number for 4 weeks!
Hopeful - Welcome! Sorry to hear about your cycle starting. This is my first IUI, so I can only imagine how it would feel. Hopefully you can reach your clinic today to find out about the progesterone. I have never been on it, so I am not much help.
Myshelsong - I tend to have random vivid dreams, so its hard for me to tell if its the meds or not. But :haha: at the turkey dream!!

So my follicles are still being stubborn. I've been going for blood and ultrasound everyday for the past 4 days! I finally have 1 @ 17mm, 1 @ 13mm, and 2 @12ish. The smaller ones seemed to have backed down, so they are no longer worried about too many. I was told that they would cancel my cycle if they have more than 4 mature follicles, so it seems like I am in the clear. I have another bloodwork tomorrow, and then (fingers crossed) final blood and ultrasound on Saturday. If everything looks good, I will trigger Sat and have IUI on Monday!!! Now I am just hoping the large one doesn't pop between now and then, but that is why they are going to continue the blood so they will be able to detect a LH surge.

This has been a lot more draining that I thought it would be. DH has been having a stressful week at work, so maybe that's making it feel so much longer! I am looking forward to a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Mhankins

Hello Hopeful! I am sorry your cycle has restarted as well :( 

Lovingmylife- Im glad that your not getting your cycle cancelled! And I hope everything goes smoothly! Sorry about your hubby and work! 

I go monday for my Progesterone test... I really don't want to do those meds..but what ever is necessary! 

Myshelsong- I like you version on BFN haha.. I tend to make some up too when I am reading lol.


----------



## Savasanna

I read most of the acronyms as their letters. BFN = "Bee Eff Enn". I rarely think about what they're actually standing for. haha.


----------



## Want1Too

Hi Hopeful - Welcome!!!
I dont know all the abbreviations either. 
I think DH = dear husband
BFN = Big Fat Negative (used when testing)

Wow your the first person who actually took follistim like me. I took follistim + low dose hcg + ovidel + IUI. I am now doing the progesterone vaginal suppository...not cute at all ladies. Sorry to hear your AF (Aunt Flow) is showing her face. Are you sure its your period and not implantation bleeding? I would definitely call the clinic. If you don't get a hold of clinic, your blood work is tomorrow so it doesn't hurt to still take progesterone. However if you doctor said stop once your cycle starts ... then stats a different story. Good Luck! I hope its just implantation bleeding since its light. (but I am no expert)

Myshelsong - No, I have not had any vivid dream while taking meds.

Jrepp - Congratulations!!!
My 1st Beta (2wks past IUI) was only 280 and yours is 600 @ 4wks ...awesome!!!! I was told as long as its over 25 your pregnant. Those darn suppositories are no fun. TMI moment.. they make me gassy. ugh. Glad I take them before bed. The cramping is normal nothing to worry about there.

Savasanna - Tell your wife "happy birthday!" 
Maybe its just clomid that causes these vivid dreams cause follistim did not for me anyway. 

Loving - So your follicles don't look bad at all. I was told they just need them to get to 18mm. So your definitely close with 17, 13, just need 1 of the 12s to catch up. Looks like your getting your IUI doll. Good Luck with blood work tomorrow. FX for you! Does your doctor do IUI over weekend? Yes, this journey is very draining. I hope you get the positive news you deserve so you can have a relaxing weekend. Tell your hubby to hang in there just one more day.

Mhankins - How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mhankins

Hello again want1too! Hehe

I am feeling rather normal today I suppose lol.. still cramping off and on..sometimes they are pretty strong but they go away..I also had a little bit more spotting seemed like a little more than yesterday.. I am just assuming that is all normal :)


----------



## Mhankins

I have also been nauseous off and on as well.. I'm working that up to the Clomid


----------



## Savasanna

Probably is.. as I've said - I chaulk almost everything up to clomid. haha. 

You guys are all so sweet! I passed on all your well wishes to the wife. :)

AFM - just thanking the lucky stars that today is FINALLY Friday! Birthday weekend! Time for opks! IUI and Thanksgiving next week! BRING IT! haha.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh.. Also.. is anyone else here doing acupuncture? I got some crraaaazzzyyy herbs and supplements during my last visit. Woah.. The things we do..


----------



## Mhankins

I haven't done it..sounds neat.. I read a lot of people do it though.. Hope it works for you! YaY birthday weekend! Lots to look forward to this upcoming week :)


----------



## Myshelsong

I did accupuncture this summer for stress relief. I loved it to bits, so calming. I never did the different herbs though ... Wish I did, sounds interesting.

Hubby is coming home after a week on a work trip. Excited to see him and have a relaxing weekend together. I was hoping we could do Christmas shopping today but I just realized it is not Black Friday LOL so that will have to wait until next week. I blame TV all of my sitcoms we're having Thanksgiving specials this week so I just assumed it was Thanksgiving in the states this Thursday. Oh well.

On a side note I haven't really had any side effects to the drugs however today my right ovary feels like it is bursting. It will be interesting to see on Monday if I have grown any more follicles or how my current follicles have reacted to this Femara. The wait is killing me.

How is everyone's TWW going?


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins - Yes, its me again!!! lol.
All your symptoms are sounding promising.

Savasanna - Yes! TGIF!!!! I am on staycation for the next 2 wks. Hubby and I were going to Texas for a little over a week but with us being monitored - he canceled that trip. I have never done acupuncture, probably because i am scared as he** of needles. I know other people who have done it and saids its very relaxing. 

Myshelsong - Girl... Thanksgiving is next week. The way these commercials and radio stations be acting, you would think its xmas. All this christmas music. I cannot wait for Thanksgiving and the BF....shopping. I go on Monday for u/s.


----------



## Mhankins

I am hoping they are symptoms but I feel it is too early for that... I am still bloated and on and off nauseous haha.. think it is my head playing games with me lol


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> I am hoping they are symptoms but I feel it is too early for that... I am still bloated and on and off nauseous haha.. think it is my head playing games with me lol

Honestly not with the IUI. I had bloating and cramping. I only felt nausea a couple times. Your find ...FX


----------



## Mhankins

What do you mean want1too


----------



## Myshelsong

This is the longest week of my life and I have not even had my IUI yet!!!
The waiting for the ultrasound to time the IUI is crazy, I have no fingernails left. Really wish I could get this over faster.

Having pinching in my right ovary, I wonder how my follicles are doing?


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins - sorry. what I meant is honestly its not too early to feel those symptoms. I think your fine. FX for you!


----------



## Want1Too

Myshelsong said:


> This is the longest week of my life and I have not even had my IUI yet!!!
> The waiting for the ultrasound to time the IUI is crazy, I have no fingernails left. Really wish I could get this over faster.
> 
> Having pinching in my right ovary, I wonder how my follicles are doing?

Just wait until you have the IUI... it will feel like a life time of waiting the 2 weeks. I hope you have 3 follicles above 18mm.


----------



## Mhankins

I am in my tww and I find myself searching looking up things as if I am going to find an answer and someone clearly telling me this will be it lol... I am doing my best to keep my mind of things!

Last night I had a dream that I took several HPT's and they all came up positive..I was so excited and trying to think of ways to tell the family lol.. and it has been...5 days lol..counting day of..

Myshelsong- Hope time passes fast for you and everything looks great! (I dont know much about follies so...I hope they are what you need them to be!) FX for you!


----------



## Jrepp

Mhankins - I had a few dreams like that as well.....mostly a out not being able to do foot surgery (that should have been this upcoming Wednesday) since I was pregnant. Let's hope it's a sign for you!

[youtube]qMGHtc7Tst0[/youtube]


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you! Hope so! :) SO glad my sister will be up for Thanksgiving for my second half of the tww lol.. be much easier to keep my mind off things!

How are you doing Jrepp?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm pretty good.pretty nauseous and cramping a bit but that's about it. My first beta came back at 637, my second beta 48 hours later was 1479. Just waiting for the ultrasound now.


----------



## Mhankins

That's exciting! :)


----------



## Myshelsong

So exciting! Glad the blood work is coming up so strong, that is really great news.
Started putting Xmas decorations up today. My hubby is not overly impressed, but I told him tht I just NEED this right now. I need to surround myself with light and laughter and Christmas ... I am going crazy, this whole IUI process is terrifying and exciting at the same time, I don't even know what to think. How did you guys deal prior to the IUI. Was it a long time coming, did you have conversations about doing this, is anyone else feeling super nervous?


----------



## Savasanna

I was super excited/anxious prior to my first IUI. Then on the day of the IUI I was over the moon excited. My wife and I called it our "IUI high" - we were just so hopeful and happy.. Unfortunately that hope didn't pan out for us so now we're a little more even keeled on IUI days. I'm pretty excited about this one, because we took last month off, but I'm still trying to guard my heart a little bit. 

It IS pretty exciting though - enjoy it! CD12 for me today and still a neg opk - Could be positive as early as tomorrow though!


----------



## Jrepp

Myshelsong said:


> So exciting! Glad the blood work is coming up so strong, that is really great news.
> Started putting Xmas decorations up today. My hubby is not overly impressed, but I told him tht I just NEED this right now. I need to surround myself with light and laughter and Christmas ... I am going crazy, this whole IUI process is terrifying and exciting at the same time, I don't even know what to think. How did you guys deal prior to the IUI. Was it a long time coming, did you have conversations about doing this, is anyone else feeling super nervous?

Christmas deportations seem like a great way to pass the time and get in a happy mind frame. Good luck!



Savasanna said:


> I was super excited/anxious prior to my first IUI. Then on the day of the IUI I was over the moon excited. My wife and I called it our "IUI high" - we were just so hopeful and happy.. Unfortunately that hope didn't pan out for us so now we're a little more even keeled on IUI days. I'm pretty excited about this one, because we took last month off, but I'm still trying to guard my heart a little bit.
> 
> It IS pretty exciting though - enjoy it! CD12 for me today and still a neg opk - Could be positive as early as tomorrow though!

Good luck! Have you done any monitoring?


----------



## Savasanna

No, my doctor doesn't monitor. I have mixed feelings about that. I also decided to stop temping after last cycle so now we're just relying on the morning opks.


----------



## Mhankins

Myshelsong my hubby and I did the same thing with decorating.. We were really early but it helped us take our minds off things for a little while.. I was anxious and excited for my first IUI. The worst part was testing for O as I had this huge fear I was going to miss it lol..but it all worked out.. I have one more week left and so hoping AF doesn't show.. right now I am feeling a little down and out like it may not be our month..I'm feeling a little like I do before AF. But staying positive and FX and ready for TURKEY DAY!


----------



## Myshelsong

IUI high! I love it. I wish that I could feel that. I think I am just still so bitter about the years trying and nothing every month, that I am terrified this won't work.

Hope you all have a nice thanksgiving this week! I love Turkey day.

Had my US today and so far all good. I have one Follicle already at 15mm and a few smaller around 12 & 11 and some under. I am only in cd9 so I am happy to see some size to them as last month on day 14 I had one at 13mm so I know one is already bigger.
Hopefully this isn't a cyst, but regardless glad to see we have some follicles growing! They have me on every day monitoring for the next week until IUI so it could be any day this week WOOT WOOT


----------



## LovingMyLife

Myshelsong - That sounds like good size follies for CD9. Mine were only about 9 on CD8. You seem to be responding well to the meds!

Savasanna - Hoping you get your positive OPK soon.

Jrepp - Wow, those batas seem great! When do you go for an ultrasound?

Mhankins - Hopefully the rest of your tww goes well. Its nice that your sister will be with you. Any distraction is a nice one!

Today was IUI day for me :happydance: Seems like everything went well. Doc said hubby had a good sample with 30million! Hoping 1 finds their way.

This is my first IUI, and I was also excited/anxious. Its nice that we are finally able to move on after trying for so long, but at the same time, I am trying not to get my hopes up. I guess we are just trying to take everything 1 step at a time.


----------



## Mhankins

Welcome to the TWW Lovingmylife! Fx for you and hubby!!

Myshelsong and Savasanna any day now!! FX for you all! 

My progesterone came back at 10.1 and they said that it is not bad but they like to see it around 15.. so now I am doing those pills 3x a day..yay... lol but I will do what it takes!


----------



## Want1Too

*Jrepp *- Thats great your beta increased. Congrats!! :hugs:

*Myshelsong *- I was going crazy before IUI and going even more crazy since the IUI. I am extemely nervous. Yes, my DH and I talking about what options we were willing to do or go through. That good follicle sizes for cd9. My FX for you love. Its normal to be at RE so much especially with monitoring. Woot Woot! :hugs:

*Savasanna *- Good Luck and FX for positive opk tomorrow! :hugs:

*Mhankins *- Stay positive love... keep the faith that this month is still your month. Sorry to hear you have to join the progesterone club with me. My progesterone was over 60, so I wonder why they want you at 15. I guess diff RE want diff #s. I only have to take suppository 1x a day. Invest in panty liners. 

*Loving *- Yeah! Congrats on your IUI!!
Thats great #s @ 30million!!! Was that after the wash? My husband had 20 million after wash cant remember how any before wash. Good Luck and FX!!:hugs:

I had my u/s today. I have 2 sacks...possible twins. They will confirm it next Monday. I am beyond scared and nervous. However last night I had a scare because I started bleeding dark brown, I did not get any sleep. Long story short the doctor said dark brown discharge is okay but not bright red bleeding. I also got put on pelvic rest, so I cannot have sex, do any heavy lifting (no more 15lbs), restricted to walking no work outs. I am still very scared and nervous b/c the first thing that came to mind when I started bleeding was miscarriage or something major is wrong. I am still experiencing discharge of dark brown with a little dark red. I hope it stops tonight so I can stop worrying, even though doctor said its okay...just don't want it to turn into something else. Ugh.


----------



## Myshelsong

Want1-- hope the discharge stops, fx for you. Twins sound amazing. 

Loving - fingers and toes crossed hun, hopefully one catches the egg!! Glad I am not the only one freaking about the IUI.

Mhankins - I am also on progesterone, but not sure why. I think with my clinic it is standard ... My cousin was put on it as well.


----------



## Savasanna

Still neg for me this morning. I had a feeling I was going to end up with a Thanksgiving IUI. haha.


----------



## Want1Too

Savasanna said:


> Still neg for me this morning. I had a feeling I was going to end up with a Thanksgiving IUI. haha.

I had a Halloween IUI if that makes you feel better. LOL. FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

Finally got my labs back. My AMH levels are 4.6. Dr. Google says that puts me in the "high" category - especially because I'm 32 years old. 

Sooo.. FSH is normal, AMH is high, Progesterone says I'm ovulating - why the heck am I not pregnant?! Just have to be patient, I guess.


----------



## Myshelsong

Savasana - I have had perfect results with every test and it has been 3.5 years since we started TTC. I know how annoying to is having no answer whatsoever. Hoping this IUI works out for us! Hoping for a turkey baby:)

U.S. today showed two follicles growing on the right side at 14 & 16mm. Multiple on the left but doubt they will keep getting better. Here's to hoping that we get two large follicles for the IUI this week! Hoping for a Friday trigger and a Saturday IUI!!!!!! WOOT woot baby making


----------



## LovingMyLife

Thanks ladies. I am already going crazy and I am only 1 day in! 

Want1Too - I am pretty sure that was the number after the wash. I hope the spotting stops. I can imagine it being quite stressful. :hugs: Was this your first iui? Did you say how many follicles you had? I am nervous about multiples, but I would rather that than nothing at all.

Mhankins - It is standard at my clinic to go on progesterone after iui's. I start tomorrow and she said to continue until 17DPO, which is when I go in for my next bloods. 

Myshelsong & Savasanna - Seems like you too will be ready to go any day now! I am not sure what AMH is for, but like Myshelsong said, even when everything comes back good and normal, it can still take time.


----------



## Savasanna

OK ladies, I need opinions!

So.. I said I wasn't going to but I was curious so I took another opk this evening after work. It came back positive. So I'm assuming that tomorrow morning's will be positive as well. The question is: Do I say I got the +opk today and get the IUI tomorrow, or do I pretend I never saw that smiley face this evening and count tomorrow morning's opk as my + and get the IUI on Thanksgiving?

I'm sure your initial response would be to just get it done tomorrow, but I have some reservations. First off - when I used to track my bbt I wouldn't see a rise until sometimes 4 days after my first +opk. So I have some back of the head concerns that I've been inseminating too early to begin with. Also, since I'm using frozen sperm, the little swimmers don't live as long. So, if I inseminate tomorrow, I'm worried that will be too early. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to wait, get the + tomorrow morning (as planned) and then have my IUI on Thanksgiving morning. It'll probably be sometime around 8am so it'll be early. Theoretically you ovulate 24-36 hours after your +opk (again, I question whether I'm actually 48 hours later..) so even if it were earlier I still wouldn't be ovulating until late tomorrow. Egg lives for 24 hours so a Thursday morning insemination would be smack dab in the middle of that. 

Is any of this making sense? Ugh! I wish I hadn't taken that test now!! What should I do?


----------



## Want1Too

*Savasanna *- Your #s look good. Any day now love! :hugs:
Well if you know that in previous tries or testing you feel you have been too early. I say wait until tomorrow test and do IUI Thanksgiving dayy early in the AM. Sorry this might be a stupid question but want to ask please. Do you get one tube of sperm? if so, can splitting up the sperm and doing 2 IUI be an option? I am sorry if I am sounding dumb.

*Myshelsong *- Follicle size looks good. Yeah they normally want you to have 1-3 for IUI. Looks like your on your way! FX! :hugs:

*Loving *- Those are awesome #s! Thanks doll. Yes, very scary but got reassurance from doctor that I am okay regarding bleeding. 
Yes, this was my first IUI ever. I did have 2 IUI back to back to increase our chances. Which it looks like it worked. I had 3 follicles at time of IUIs. I am very nervous about having twins too, however that 10-20% chance, we are in that percentage based on u/s but will know 100% next Monday. Exciting but really scary. But I will take them both!! :baby::baby:

I did start progesterone suppositories the next day after IUI and I was told yesterday i will be on them throughout my 1st trimester.


----------



## Savasanna

Not dumb at all! I did only get one vial this month - we decided we had to drop down to one IUI instead of two to save money. 

But, I think I'm going to do as you say. Get tomorrow's positive, give them a call and plan on an IUI Thanksgiving morning. It'll most likely be at 8am so it'll be early early. Hey - maybe this is great news and will mean perfect timing! Eek!


----------



## Myshelsong

You know your body better than anyone, so if you believe you wind ovulate until thanksgiving I say wait until thanksgiving to do it.

It is so exciting to see so many positive results. Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread!!!


----------



## Savasanna

I do know my body.. but it's so hard to stop second guessing yourself! In any event - I feel good about this decision. Going to call to schedule my appointment as soon as the office opens!


----------



## Savasanna

Ack! Thanksgiving and Christmas are the only two days my obgyn doesn't do any appointments! They're going to try to get me in today instead.. :(

ETA: Whew! That was a turn of events! So they called me back and tried to convince me to do a Friday morning IUI instead saying "that would be the best time". I question whether they meant the best time for them, or myself.. I can't help but think that Friday would be way too late - especially because I did technically get a + yesterday at 5. So, I said I was travelling and they gave me a 3:00 appointment this afternoon. I hope that was the right choice!


----------



## Want1Too

Happy Thanksgiving Eve Ladies!!!

*Savasanna *- oh okay, nothing wrong with saving money especially around the holidays. I think you will be fine doll, especially if you got a positive yesterday and today. Keep in mind sperm hangs around for a couple days. Yeah!! So excited for you today. IUI here she comes!! Now make sure you lay there as long as they will let you. FX and Good Luck! :hugs: I am glad you held your ground on them trying to make it about them and not about U. Sending baby dust you way love.
:dust:


Ladies its our month! Let's do this!


----------



## Myshelsong

Savasana- Good luck on the IUI today! I know frozen doesn't last as long but remember they are already in the uterus so it is way better than normal I would think. Happy thoughts for you.

Just had my US and I have 3 follicles growing on the right ovary. They are 12, 15 and 17 already! Lining is coming along well and it will be any day. Hoping I trigger on Friday and IUI on Saturday


----------



## LovingMyLife

Savasanna - I think you did the right thing. You know your body the best, but I am happy you were able to get in today instead of waiting until Friday! Excited to have you in the TWW with me.

Myshelsong - Follicles look good. My clinic does IUI 36 hours after trigger. So if you trigger Fri, IUI would be on Sunday. Are you doing back to back? My clinic doesn't offer that, and my doc said it doesn't increase your odds any (although, Want1Too might beg to differ!)

I am having a few cramps today, but nothing major. I had a little bit of spotting today, but so little I would have missed it if I wasn't looking. I also had EWCM this morning @ 2DPIUI. I was quite shocked, as normally after O for me, it clears up very fast. Has anyone else had this?

On a similar note, my chart is showing I O'd the day before IUI. I am hoping its wrong though, as my blood on Saturday indicated I didn't have an LH surge, so I think it would be weird to ovulate 1 day after no detected blood LH surge. I think these next couple weeks are going to drag and make me go crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi loving  last month was my first month being monitored and having all the blood work done and I found out I ovulate one day after my temp jump. I thought it was crazy but My follicle was still there on the ultrasound, so I think it is safe to say that it is possible that you didn't ovulate until after the temp jump. Wishing you lots of luck!

Hubby's little men are in good numbers so we are only doing one IUI. They said if it was low they would do two. Hopefully when we bring in the specimen it will be of the same quality.


----------



## Mhankins

Welcome to the tww! FX!!!

Hope you guys have a wonderful thanksgiving!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Thanks Myshelsong. I was hoping they would do 1 final blood and ultrasound on the actual day of IUI. I always wondered if I was ovulating later than it was showing on FF. As much as we tried to time BD around ovulation, its hard as I have PCOS and unpredictable cycles. So maybe one of our problems was timing, as we tend to stop the day after I got my first +opk...


----------



## LovingMyLife

Mhankins - How are you doing? Are you going to test or wait until you go for b/w?


----------



## Mhankins

Hey LovingMyLife... I am a little nauseous and crampy again... IDK if this this a good sign or in my head or what hahaa... I am going to try not to test. I feel like as I do I will get AF lol... If I make it to the 2nd without AF, I might test that day to prep myself in case this isn't our month lol.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends!

Mhankins - You have good will power. I am going to be testing the 4th (10DPO). We are going away the 5th, so want to test before we go. I know it will still be early, but I can't control myself when it comes down to it!! :blush:

Myshelsong - How did your ultrasound go today?

I have a question for you ladies... Would you get a message during your 2ww or even early pregnancy? I have one scheduled when I will be 12DPO and DH and I had a debate about it last night. He thinks I should cancel it, and I think I should continue on with life as normal until we find out we are pregnant. We have been trying for 2.5 years, and if I stopped living life normally, I would go crazy. I can't live life on a "what if basis"... That being said, it is our first IUI cycle and ultimately having a baby is my top priority. We settled on asking the dr (which I have to do), and maybe postponing it until later on in the week, when hopefully I will know if I am pregnant or not. :shrug:


----------



## Myshelsong

I would get a massage during the entire tww! The more relaxed you are the better I say. I have even been reading up on accupuncture during the TWW to help conception and it is recommended for people doing IVF. You are right about having to live your life while you were trying to conceive. After years and years of attempts to put everything on hold including vacations, trips, drinks, friends, social engagements you would go even more crazy and recluse. I say do it!

AFM ultrasound went ok. Two of the three follicles stopped growing, however the big one went up to 18. So we are looking at 12, 15 and 18 sitting at 12cd. I am excited that one of them is still growing but very disappointed that two of them have stopped. I hope I get the go-ahead to do the trigger soon have another ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving everybody! We had our Thanksgiving last month so to celebrate American Thanksgiving I am making duck tonight!


----------



## Mhankins

Myshelsong Fx crossed for you!

How early can you test and get a positive?


----------



## LovingMyLife

Thanks Myshelsong. I completely agree with you. I don't want to feel like I am putting my life on hold. I know how your feeling about lack of growth of follicles. Mine started off good, but slowed in growing. At one ultrasound none of them had grown at all since the day before! My clinic told me anything over 15mm was considered a mature follicle. Plus, they still have time to grow between now and when you actually ovulate. I wanted to have 3 good follicles to increase the chance of getting pregnant. The day I triggered I had [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected], so I am hoping the 2 smaller ones grew before I actually ovulated, but I guess I wont really find out. I was expecting them to do a blood and u/s the day of IUI, but they didn't...

Savasanna - How did your IUI go yesterday?

I am not sure how early you can get a positive Mhankins. I am worried that about getting a false positive from the trigger, so if I must confess :blush: I have been testing with the dollar tests every other day to see when it will go negative. There was barely a line there this morning, so I am expecting a negative on Saturday's test...


----------



## Mhankins

I guess it would be best to wait it out as long as I can lol..

Have any of you experienced nausea from the progesterone capsules?


----------



## LovingMyLife

Mhankins - I am only on day 3 of the progesterone and so far I don't seem to be having any noticeable side effects. I am on the cream and not the capsule. I find that there is a lot coming out when I go to the bathroom...so hopefully I am doing it right and most of it is staying where it should!

I get random cramping/twinging, but its noting too bad and doesn't last long. The worst part for me right now is breast tenderness! They feel so full and super sensitive when touched.


----------



## Mhankins

I get the cramping as well..but I seem to get really nauseous when I am getting hungry but then feel fine when I eat.. or at night.. few more days... I hate trying to guess what may be a symptom or what is a medication side effect lol... The hopeful part of me is hoping its a good sign, while the, I guess more realistic side, is saying it is your head and the medication lol.

I am in one of those depressed moods and feeling really crappy...Thinking I may be seeing AF soon.. meh! lol


----------



## Jrepp

I have heard that your body absorbs what it needs and discards the rest so I'm sure enough is staying in. I am using the capsules and I get quite a bit of leakage also


----------



## Mhankins

I didn't get much at first but now I feel like I am seeing more.. yucky stuff hahahaha


----------



## Mhankins

Well I sort of caved... Hubby wanted me to take a HPT since he will be away for work testing day..assuming I make it until then.. I went back and forth but decided to do it for him this am.. I got a negative which I suspected but it put me in a bit of a down mood.. I am still hoping though that there is still a chance and that it is still too early!


----------



## Jrepp

How many days past are you?


----------



## Myshelsong

Follicle finally grew! For three days was stuck at 18 and today jumped to 21. Hoping we get to trigger soon I am so ready for this to happen.
How is everyone's tww going? Anyone else waiting to iui?


----------



## Mhankins

That is exciting Myshelsong! Any day now right?! :) 

I test the 2nd as long as my cycle doesn't start.. FX for us all!


----------



## Want1Too

Ladies - I hope you had a great Thanksgiving with family and friends!!


*Myshelsong *- Those are great size follicles. I hope you had your IUI yesterday. Good Luck and FX!

*Loving *- nope will not beg to diff. lol 
Everyone's body is different. The EWCW, I never paid attention to it, i was terrible at testing. ugh. Hang in there for TWW,,,it might make you go a little crazy, but we are here for you. :hugs: 
As far as the massage i would ask the doctor if its safe. If they say safe then go for it. I heard the trigger shot stays in your system for almost 2wks, so it could potential give a false positive. 

*Mhankins *- How are you feeling? I waited until 2 wks, it was hard but i wanted a concrete answer with no crazy surprises. I waited for b/w. No nausea from progesterone, but have experienced gas. Ugh.. I am taking the suppositories though. Stay positive hun, all your symptoms sound very promising. 
*
Jrepp & Savasanna*- How are you doing?


----------



## LovingMyLife

Myshelsong - exciting to see your going to get your iui any day now! Keep us posted.

Mhankins - Sorry to hear about the negative. :hugs: What DPIUI are you? Hopefully its just too early, and your never out until the witch shows.

6diui for me :happydance: (although it has felt MUCH longer)


----------



## Jrepp

Want1Too said:


> Ladies - I hope you had a great Thanksgiving with family and friends!!
> 
> 
> *Myshelsong *- Those are great size follicles. I hope you had your IUI yesterday. Good Luck and FX!
> 
> *Loving *- nope will not beg to diff. lol
> Everyone's body is different. The EWCW, I never paid attention to it, i was terrible at testing. ugh. Hang in there for TWW,,,it might make you go a little crazy, but we are here for you. :hugs:
> As far as the massage i would ask the doctor if its safe. If they say safe then go for it. I heard the trigger shot stays in your system for almost 2wks, so it could potential give a false positive.
> 
> *Mhankins *- How are you feeling? I waited until 2 wks, it was hard but i wanted a concrete answer with no crazy surprises. I waited for b/w. No nausea from progesterone, but have experienced gas. Ugh.. I am taking the suppositories though. Stay positive hun, all your symptoms sound very promising.
> *
> Jrepp & Savasanna*- How are you doing?

I'm doing pretty good. Have some pretty bad nausea and vomiting going on and I'm thoroughly exhausted but it comes with the territory right!?


----------



## Mhankins

want1too- I wanted to wait to but hubby made me do it lol... I at 12 dpiui if you don't count the day of and day 28 of my cycle.. So it was still early... fx!

Last night I threw up which is unlike me.. Idk if it was something I ate or what.. but I am occasionally nauseous and I am still crampy and I feel pressure there every so often... FX witch stays away! lol


----------



## Myshelsong

OMG FINALLY GOT THE CALL IUI TOMORROW MORNING!!!
Really early drop off but super excited. This is happening 


Mhanki sounds promising fingers and toes all crossed!


----------



## Jrepp

Everything crossed for you ladies


----------



## Mhankins

yay Myshelsong! Fx!!!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Yay myshelsong!! So exciting!! I swear, IUI day is my favorite day of the cycle, haha!

How are you doing Mhanks? Test day is tomorrow? Fx for GREAT news!

I'm hanging in there. Today is 5dpiui for me so there's no way for me to know anything yet. I am sick, which could be a good sign or could mean I just spent the weekend with my germy nephew, haha. My dad is also sick so I'm kind of inclined to think the latter. Ah well - 10(ish) more days!


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- Yes test day is tomorrow! As long AF doesn't show! hehe! Sorry you are sick! Hope you start feeling better! 

I am debating whether I should take a test tomorrow morning before blood work or just wait for blood work..

Does Clomid or the Progesterone capsule cause your cycle to be longer?


----------



## LovingMyLife

Savasanna - Hope you feel better soon. I also feel like I am coming down with a cold. DH has been fighting one for a week, so I will not be surprised if I catch it.

Myshelsong - Good luck today!! Let us know how it goes.

Mhankins - Do you have blood scheduled for tomorrow? I find that everyone has a preference about testing. Some people don't like testing and seeing a BFN, so wait it out to see if AF shows, and others would rather see the BFN than AF. I personally would rather test before AF shows. It gives the possibility of getting a BFP, but if I do get a BFN it allows me to mentally prepare myself, so when AF does show it doesn't hurt as much if that makes sense. I think either way, it can be hard to deal with the outcome. On the other hand, the b/w will be more conclusive, so if you want to take the guessing out of it, you can just wait for that. My clinic doesn't do blood until 17dpiui, which I know by then I would have either had AF or tested. Sorry, I don't think I am being very helpful :dohh:

Jrepp and Want1Too - Hope everything is going well for you ladies! When do you go for your next u/s? I hope we can all join you very soon!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Mhankins - The Clomid could make your full cycle longer, but it shouldn't effect the LP of your cycle, which is the time between Ovulation and AF. As for progesterone supplements, I do believe that it can make your LP longer, as people who have short LP's (less than 12days) get put on them... But I could be wrong.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey guys. So had the iui it didn't hurt, took like no time. I want to feel positive however hubs little soldiers did not make the drive very well. Only 2 million after the wash .... I am pretty sure that is crazy low. The Dr mentioned that it was right on the line of acceptable ...
Did anyone have any thing positive to say about it? I know it only takes one but honestly I am dying here lol


----------



## LovingMyLife

Myshelsong - That does seem a bit low. I wonder if your clinic would do another one tomorrow for you? Can your husband produce the sample there? I think Want1Too did back to back and she got positive results! Fingers crossed for you. It does only take one!


----------



## Jrepp

Mhankins said:


> Savasanna- Yes test day is tomorrow! As long AF doesn't show! hehe! Sorry you are sick! Hope you start feeling better!
> 
> I am debating whether I should take a test tomorrow morning before blood work or just wait for blood work..
> 
> Does Clomid or the Progesterone capsule cause your cycle to be longer?

I have heard that both can make your cycle longer. Good luck!

Savasanna I thought that I was coming down with a cold too, turned out to be morning sickness.



LovingMyLife said:


> Savasanna - Hope you feel better soon. I also feel like I am coming down with a cold. DH has been fighting one for a week, so I will not be surprised if I catch it.
> 
> Myshelsong - Good luck today!! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Mhankins - Do you have blood scheduled for tomorrow? I find that everyone has a preference about testing. Some people don't like testing and seeing a BFN, so wait it out to see if AF shows, and others would rather see the BFN than AF. I personally would rather test before AF shows. It gives the possibility of getting a BFP, but if I do get a BFN it allows me to mentally prepare myself, so when AF does show it doesn't hurt as much if that makes sense. I think either way, it can be hard to deal with the outcome. On the other hand, the b/w will be more conclusive, so if you want to take the guessing out of it, you can just wait for that. My clinic doesn't do blood until 17dpiui, which I know by then I would have either had AF or tested. Sorry, I don't think I am being very helpful :dohh:
> 
> Jrepp and Want1Too - Hope everything is going well for you ladies! When do you go for your next u/s? I hope we can all join you very soon!

My next scan is Thursday morning. Told hubby I wanted to fake some spotting to go in sooner, but we should hear the heartbeat by Thursday. 



Myshelsong said:


> Hey guys. So had the iui it didn't hurt, took like no time. I want to feel positive however hubs little soldiers did not make the drive very well. Only 2 million after the wash .... I am pretty sure that is crazy low. The Dr mentioned that it was right on the line of acceptable ...
> Did anyone have any thing positive to say about it? I know it only takes one but honestly I am dying here lol

I agree that 2 million seems low, but it only takes 1 and they have less work to do


----------



## Mhankins

Hey ladies!

Tonight seems rough lol... My Re told me to call when I start my cycle to start over or call if I don't start by the 2nd for blood work.. tomw yay! But I feel like every time I feel something going on down there..sorry for tmi lol.. I am expecting to go in and see AF.. so far no sign.. I keep having sharp pains and thinking any minute now...I also seem to get very nauseous at night.. so hope this isn't my head or meds lol

I started reading about the progesterone causing you to not get your period while you are on it... Some people get it once they stop the meds and others it didn't make a difference.. Now I am confused...I was hoping it was a good sign I made it this far with no AF.. Still debating whether or not to take a test tomorrow..I probably will so I can prepare myself.. I was counting down the days until tomorrow but now I am nervous as to what it will bring..

FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Mhankins said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Tonight seems rough lol... My Re told me to call when I start my cycle to start over or call if I don't start by the 2nd for blood work.. tomw yay! But I feel like every time I feel something going on down there..sorry for tmi lol.. I am expecting to go in a see AF.. so far no sign.. I keep having sharp pains and thinking any minute now...I also seem to get very nauseous at night.. so hope this isnt my head or meds lol
> 
> I started reading about the progesterone causing you to not get your period while you are on it... Some people get it once they stop the meds and others it didn't make a difference.. Now I am confused...I was hoping it was a good sign I made it this far with no AF.. Still debating whether or not to take a test tomorrow..I probably will so I can prepare myself.. I was counting down the days until tomorrow but, now I am nervous as to what it will bring..
> 
> FX!

I completely understand how you must be feeling right now. While I don't know what is going on insidenofyourbody, I can only hope that it is a baby getting snugly. I can tell you from experience, leading up to my positive hpt and even after I constantly felt like AF was about to arrive. I felt like if I pushed hard enough I could get it to start. 

I will tell you that in the week before I found out I was expecting I would wake up pretty sick and go to bed feeling pretty sick. I thought it was just a cold coming on. I would also get sharp kind of pinching feelings in my abdomen.

Good luck girl!


----------



## Mhankins

I am hoping it is all good signs and there is a little baby getting snugly but with all this reading I am doing...which I know is bad.. it is making me worry a little lol... and right now I feel really emotional... as much as I know we can try again the thought of it not working this month makes me want cry.. lol... what a roller coaster this is lol


----------



## Mhankins

Well I took a test this am and got a BFN... but I guess I have to call the Dr anyway...


----------



## Savasanna

:hugs: Ughhhh.. I'm so sorry Mhanks. Those bfns are so SO hard to see. Try to be kind to yourself today. We're all here for you.

Jreep - as much as I'd love it to be morning sickness, it's definitely a cold over here. I'm only 6dpiui so I'm pretty sure I'd be too early to have any symptoms anyway. BUT - sometimes getting a cold is a good sign bc your body lowers your immune system after conception occurs so you don't reject the embryo. Soooo.. as much as I know this cold is just a result from spending time with a sick kiddo, I can't help but have a little hope that it's a good sign in itself. Last time I got pregnant I got a cold during the tww. 

Trying not to get my hopes up TOO much though.


----------



## LovingMyLife

Sorry to hear Mhankins :hugs:

Feeling a bit down today. I just feel like I am out already, since I don't feel any different than any of my previous cycles which end in a BFN. And I know the odds of getting pregnant through iui is only like 20-25%... but I really want this to work and am trying to keep my hopes up. 

I just wish there was a way to find out if it worked the day after the iui...at least then we wouldn't have to deal with a full 2 weeks of what ifs and craziness.


----------



## Savasanna

I totally understand, Loving.. Even when I do start to get a little hopeful my brain usually shuts myself down. You've been hopeful in the past, and you've been wrong. What's the point of being hopeful? But, every cycle is it's own chance and you're absolutely not out. 8dpo would be super early to feel ANYTHING, so you'd likely be feeling "just like every other cycle" even with a bfp. Fx this is your month, hun.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry! I was so hopeful! It still could be a positive blood result.


----------



## Mhankins

FX for you guys!! Just got back from blood work...now I wait some more for, most likely, another negative result lol.. FX there is still some hope and a miracle happens! But I am preparing for the phone call which should be late this afternoon. I am still having sharp pains/cramps.. I guess maybe that is the progesterone?


----------



## Savasanna

I had really intense cramping my first month I was on clomid as well. I haven't had them that badly since, but it definitely caught me off guard. 

Thinking of you today!


----------



## Myshelsong

Officially in the tww now. Taking my first progesterone tonight, hoping it doesn't screw with my mind!


----------



## Mhankins

Just got the confirmed negative :/.. on the positive side I get a break from the progesterone lol... Time to wait for AF and start all over again... I am disappointed but ready to give it another go! FX still crossed for you guys!!


----------



## Savasanna

I'm sorry Mhanks! For me, the waiting for AF when you "know" you're out is the WORST! Once AF comes I can pretty quickly pick myself up and start prepping for next month. Any news on whether you're going to stay at 50mg for clomid? I'm actually considering dropping myself down to 50 if this try doesn't work.


----------



## Mhankins

Looks like everything will be the same next time around so we shall see..I am sure I will be panicking about timing again hahahah


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry to hear the news Mhankins. Big hugs friend.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry mhankins. I love your outlook though


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone! 7dpiui today! I have to admit.. I'm starting to secretly fall down the hopeful rabbit hole. Last time I got pregnant I became sick during the tww. And Monday/Yesterday (5/6dpiui) I had some cramping that, so far, seems to have subsided today. Although, to be fair, it's only 9:15 in the morning! :haha: 

Anyway - I'm concentrating on at least not being outwardly hopeful. One of our good friends actually asked us last night where we were in trying and we didn't even tell her we were in the tww. I think both of us are trying to keep everything at bay.. but if I'm being honest, I think my wife is secretly hopeful to. How can you not be? Annnyyywaaayyy - that's why I love these boards. Hopeful here so I can remain sane in my day to day life. Man.. I would LOVE to see a bfp though! 

Mhanks - How're you doing? Any sign of AF today?


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- Fingers crossed for you!!

Hubby is gone for the week for work so I don't know if it was a good thing or a bad thing that I am spending so much alone time lol... I seemed to be so emotional yesterday and I blame the meds because I am not usually so emotional like that... plus the BFN didn't help lol. Hubby seemed fine.. like ok try again... I was like you aren't a little upset?! lol..I am ready to try again but I still took the night to myself to be upset lol.. I just think that this was our first IUI and a practice run and many others out there go through or have gone through so much more.. We would like to try again in Dec but we have a trip to Florida planned for Christmas and I don't know how that will fall in line with my cycle... hopefully we can sneak it in right before we leave :)..

Baby dust and fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## Savasanna

Mhanks - that's TOTALLY understandable. And probably is from the meds. I know I've been extra emotional on my clomid cycles - ESPECIALLY the day that the bfn comes. You have to cry it out so you can pick yourself back up and move forward. If your cycle is starting now you'll probably have plenty of time for a December try, though! 

Remind me, are you using your DH's sperm or frozen?


----------



## Mhankins

I haven't started the cycle over yet.. the office said 2-3 days after I stop the meds.. They also threw in there if I don't get it in 2 weeks to call so they figure out what is going on.. I was like greeeattt... lol...

We are using frozen donor sperm... at our IUI the Dr said it was a good sample.. good motility and 9 million sperm after the wash..He said it is pretty much the same after 3 million.. I have noticed the numbers and idea of a good sample seems to be all over the place lol...Opinions?


----------



## Want1Too

Hi Ladies - 

*Jrepp *- Yes, it comes with the territory.

*Myshelsong *- 2 million is a bit low. I know my RE said they dont do IUI if less than 10 million, so i guess it just depends on the clinic/doctor. It doesnt mean that you cant get pregnant, like you said you only need ONE. Do they offer back to back IUI? FX!

*Savasanna *- Yeah @ 5dpiui...LOL @ germy newphew. I hope you feel better soon. FX! :hugs:

*Lovingmylife *- I hope your DH did not pass you his cold. I am doing fine. Just tired. I had my u/s on Monday. It went well. We seen 2 sacs, 2 yolks and 2 HBs. Unfortunately we did not hear the heartbeat which that's what I wanted. So hopefully next week. The HB was 107 and 110. I hope that's good. I hope you ladies can join us too!! I know the feeling of craziness. Hang in there doll! :hugs:

*Mhankins *- Hang in there love. It is def a rollercoaster with fertility. I am sorry hun....stay positive and don't beat yourself up. :hugs::hugs:
I would think they would increase your dosage for next cycle since 50mg didn't work.
As far as sperm, I only know what my RE said so I am really no help there. 9 million seems okay to me. Remember you only need One :spermy: Good Luck and we are here for you. Its okay to cry. Let it out so you can wipe yourself off and get ready for next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## LovingMyLife

Savasanna - Hopefully these are all good signs for you. I completely understand what you mean about trying to keep a level head. Its so hard when we have invested so much. I told DH this morning not to get his hopes up. Its hard enough to be disappointed, I don't want him to have to go through the whirl wind with me! I just want to keep our expectations low, so we so can only be surprised with happiness.

Mhankins - Sometimes we just need to cry it out. It can make us feel better and we can all appreciate where you are coming from. I didn't realise how emotional this was going to be, and I am normally a very emotional person. I like your outlook and positive attitude.

Want1Too - Sounds like your ultrasound went amazing! :cloud9: Are you over the initial shock of twins?

Myshelsong - Welcome to the TWW! I don't think the progesterone is screwing with my mind, but I am not having a pleasant experience with it. Sorry for the TMI - but its causing a lot of discharge. I think if I have to go on it for another cycle, I am going to ask for the pill instead of the creme.

I am feeling better today. Been having some twinges today, which is getting me hopeful again! I am planning on testing tomorrow before our trip, but expecting to see a negative as I will only be 10DPO. I am going to pack a couple tests so I can test on the 9th if the witch doesn't show by then.

Hugs to all you ladies and fingers crossed!!:hugs:


----------



## alfi924

Hi all,

I am new to this thread - and to this site! It's been quite a journey - but I'm now looking for support as I am slowly giving up.

Found out yesterday that my 3rd IUI has failed. My beta was negative, but I have yet to get AF. I am very crampy, so any day now she should show her ugly mug. I am CD 32 at this point, and it's very frustrating because I am torn between going for a 4th or taking a break...

I have read some of your posts on this thread and on others and have said it before that the support is overwhelming and exactly the boost someone like me needs.

Hope to chat soon :thumbup:


----------



## Want1Too

*Loving *- Yes! I am over the initial shock but still shocked. We havent told any family yet just because of us being scared of mc. We are only 6 wks. My DH wants to scream "we are pregnant" from the top of a roof if i let him. Its just really overwhelming that we are finally here after trying for almost 3 years with never having a positive. If it was up to me i wouldnt tell until i was showing or about to give birth but i dont think my husband will last that long. I am glad to hear your feeling better. The 9th will be here in no time for you to test. :hugs:

Hi *Alfi *- Welcome!
I am sorry to hear about your previous negative IUIs. :hugs: I think you have to do what's right for you and your body. We have all invested soooo much into this journey and want to come out with a bundle of joy. We are here to support you whether you take a break or go full steam ahead. Good Luck!


----------



## Mhankins

Welcome alfi924!

Starting this journey, I found myself on this site.. I decided to join. I have a very supporting family but it is still nice to get support, advice and just a chat from these ladies! They are great. They have helped me a lot of what to expect and keep my mind on track. I am sorry about your failed IUI's. If you feel you need a break go for it. It might be what you need. But don't give up! We are here for you and I got my Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Jrepp

Want1Too said:


> *Loving *- Yes! I am over the initial shock but still shocked. We havent told any family yet just because of us being scared of mc. We are only 6 wks. My DH wants to scream "we are pregnant" from the top of a roof if i let him. Its just really overwhelming that we are finally here after trying for almost 3 years with never having a positive. If it was up to me i wouldnt tell until i was showing or about to give birth but i dont think my husband will last that long. I am glad to hear your feeling better. The 9th will be here in no time for you to test. :hugs:
> 
> Hi *Alfi *- Welcome!
> I am sorry to hear about your previous negative IUIs. :hugs: I think you have to do what's right for you and your body. We have all invested soooo much into this journey and want to come out with a bundle of joy. We are here to support you whether you take a break or go full steam ahead. Good Luck!

I shared almost immediately. I decided that after 3 miscarriages I would rather people be excited with us now than be sad if God forbid we lost this one too. Perhaps you can compromise and tell a small group of people who won't blab before you are ready for a big reveal.



alfi924 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this thread - and to this site! It's been quite a journey - but I'm now looking for support as I am slowly giving up.
> 
> Found out yesterday that my 3rd IUI has failed. My beta was negative, but I have yet to get AF. I am very crampy, so any day now she should show her ugly mug. I am CD 32 at this point, and it's very frustrating because I am torn between going for a 4th or taking a break...
> 
> I have read some of your posts on this thread and on others and have said it before that the support is overwhelming and exactly the boost someone like me needs.
> 
> Hope to chat soon :thumbup:

Hi Alfi. We are all here for support regardless of what you decide to do. I know of two women with multiple failed iuis who take a break and find themselves expecting. Not saying it happens for everyone, just putting out there that it is possible.



Mhankins said:


> I haven't started the cycle over yet.. the office said 2-3 days after I stop the meds.. They also threw in there if I don't get it in 2 weeks to call so they figure out what is going on.. I was like greeeattt... lol...
> 
> We are using frozen donor sperm... at our IUI the Dr said it was a good sample.. good motility and 9 million sperm after the wash..He said it is pretty much the same after 3 million.. I have noticed the numbers and idea of a good sample seems to be all over the place lol...Opinions?

Seems like everything in the fertility world is a discrepancy. I hope AF arrives soon so you can hit the retry button


----------



## alfi924

Good morning all!! Thank you for your kind words :)

It is such a hard decision to make...but I am more concerned with the fact that now it is CD33 and AF hasn't shown up yet. I had the negative blood test on Tuesday but I have read some crazy stories that betas can be wrong? PLEASE tell me this isn't true b/c I cant go any more nuts than I already am!!! :wacko:


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome, Alfi! I'm so sorry you've found yourself in this position, but I'm glad you've joined our little group. All of the ladies on this board have been incredibly supportive and helpful as I've navigated through my journey, I hope we can be as supportive for you as well! 

I know sometimes these meds can mess with our cycles. A few months ago I was 2 days late and was still bfn. boo. I don't know much about betas being wrong - but I suppose anything is possible? If it were me, I'd consider a negative beta to be a bfn. But that's also because I've found that I need to keep my feet firmly on the ground. Higher the hopes the harder the fall, ya know? But while I find that comforting, other ttc folks might find that outlook depressing. You really just have to do what you have to do to get through the day. 

Taking a break can be really, really difficult. Sometimes it's what we need, and sometimes it can be.. just hard. Usually it's both of those things.. at least in my experience. Have you spoken with your doctor regarding next steps? I know some doctors try to encourage IVF after three IUIs - again, do what's right for YOU and don't let someone else make that choice for you. If you want to try three more IUIs - do that. If you want to discuss other options - do that. This is YOUR body and YOUR choice. 

AFM - Sometimes I feel like I'm the count from Sesame St. 8dpiui, ah ah ah!


----------



## Want1Too

*Jrepp *- I have told 1 of my girlfriends. She knows we are pretty and she is super supportive not that my family would not be. I am the youngest of 4 and the only 1 without children. I plan to tell a couple family members next week after our u/s. We are so excited and so scared at the same time. If that makes sense. 

*Alfi924 *- Sorry I am no expert on betas. I just know they suppose to double every 24-48hr give or take. If you think something is up, can you request another blood test for reassurance? Also I agree with Savasann - have you talked to your doctor about your next step? Again we are here to support you whichever decision you make. GL!

*Savasanna *- Hang in there dear you will be testing in no time.


----------



## Jrepp

The ultrasound went great. Baby is measuring right where it should be and the heartbeat was a strong 110


----------



## alfi924

Want1Too said:


> *Jrepp *- I have told 1 of my girlfriends. She knows we are pretty and she is super supportive not that my family would not be. I am the youngest of 4 and the only 1 without children. I plan to tell a couple family members next week after our u/s. We are so excited and so scared at the same time. If that makes sense.
> 
> *Alfi924 *- Sorry I am no expert on betas. I just know they suppose to double every 24-48hr give or take. If you think something is up, can you request another blood test for reassurance? Also I agree with Savasann - have you talked to your doctor about your next step? Again we are here to support you whichever decision you make. GL!
> 
> *Savasanna *- Hang in there dear you will be testing in no time.

Want1Too - I already see a RE - but now I am beginning to think I should go find a second opinion. The RE I see now is one of the best double board certified ones in the Northeast. I'd be crazy to leave him but I can't figure out how I read he has helped undress of thousands of women, but I am one of the few he can't :(


----------



## alfi924

Savasanna said:


> Welcome, Alfi! I'm so sorry you've found yourself in this position, but I'm glad you've joined our little group. All of the ladies on this board have been incredibly supportive and helpful as I've navigated through my journey, I hope we can be as supportive for you as well!
> 
> I know sometimes these meds can mess with our cycles. A few months ago I was 2 days late and was still bfn. boo. I don't know much about betas being wrong - but I suppose anything is possible? If it were me, I'd consider a negative beta to be a bfn. But that's also because I've found that I need to keep my feet firmly on the ground. Higher the hopes the harder the fall, ya know? But while I find that comforting, other ttc folks might find that outlook depressing. You really just have to do what you have to do to get through the day.
> 
> Taking a break can be really, really difficult. Sometimes it's what we need, and sometimes it can be.. just hard. Usually it's both of those things.. at least in my experience. Have you spoken with your doctor regarding next steps? I know some doctors try to encourage IVF after three IUIs - again, do what's right for YOU and don't let someone else make that choice for you. If you want to try three more IUIs - do that. If you want to discuss other options - do that. This is YOUR body and YOUR choice.
> 
> AFM - Sometimes I feel like I'm the count from Sesame St. 8dpiui, ah ah ah!

Thanks!! I am going through with one more cycle...AF reared her ugly mug late yesterday afternoon so now it's back to square 1! I go in tomorrow morning for my ultrasound and blood work, then start the Femara and we shall see where we go from there! Hope you all have a lovely Friday!!


----------



## Mhankins

alfi924- Well at least AF showed up and you can continue on :(:)

I am currently waiting for her now after stopping the progesterone 3 days ago now.. Tmi but yesterday I thought I was starting but it appears to just be spotting right now? And is a darker brown rather than red... So sorry haha... It is easier to tell people tha hiding behind a computer lol... Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Savasanna

I used to always spot for two days before getting full flow. Like, every month. But after my mc I now just jump to full flow. It's weird - my period used to also almost exclusively start in the morning, but now it seems the pattern is to begin in the evening. It's weird how an event can change our cycles so much. 

Sorry you're still waiting though - waiting for AF when you know it's coming is the worst. :(


----------



## Mhankins

well I think she is here lol... Does today start as day one being that It basically started at 12ish?


----------



## Savasanna

As long as it's full flow (as in, you need a tampon), then yes. 

Sorry to hear she's here - but woot woot to next cycle! Hopefully you can get a December try in before you leave for the holidays!


----------



## Want1Too

*Jrepp *- Glad to hear your u/s went well and HB strong.

Alfie924 - Sorry to hear AF showed up. Good Luck and FX for this cycle. Stay positive and keep your head up love! :hugs:

*Mhankins *- I think my situation might be a little different, but i started having brown discharge. Come to find out i have a pocket of blood, which is normal and I need to release it. It scared the crap out of me and immediately called RE and got a emergency visit. Yes, today start as day 1 if you fill a pad or tampton. It's still your month, now stay positive of a holiday IUI. FX! :hugs:

*Savasanna *- How are you holding up?


----------



## Savasanna

Not patiently.. I may have just purchased a box of frer :blush:


----------



## Jrepp

Currently sitting in the er getting iv fluids. Haven't keot anything down in days and almost passed out at work. Baby is sucking the life out of me lol


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Mhankins, sounds like she is here. What are you doing next cycle?

Jrepp that sucks, hope you feel better.

Can't believe it has been four days already. Man time is flying by and crawling at the same time! 
Going to berm and hoping this takes. Good luck ladies


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks ladies..

So far this has been the worst period I have had.. The cramps have been so bad the last couple days! I ended up taking Tylenol to help it. Today it seems like they have calmed down but I also start the clomid today. So far looks like things will be the same.. 50 mg Clomid cycle days 3-7.. Hopefully my body has been woken up and this is our month! haha.

Raelyn I am so sorry you are feeling so bad and are in the hospital getting fluids! I hope you start feeling better and start enjoying being pregnant. 

Fx for you ladies!

When are the testing days?


----------



## Myshelsong

Testing on December 14, excited and dreading it all at the same time. Not feeling positive as we had a horrible sperm sample. But hoping one made it as the timing was right and my egg was a good size.

Good luck ladies


----------



## Mhankins

FX!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi ladies! Jreep - how are you feeling today? Hope you are able to rest up and get those fluids to help your little one grow! 

I'm not sure when I'm going to test. I'm rounding out to start the home stretch of this cycle. I don't exactly know when AF is due, other than sometime this week. Probably Thursday or Friday. I did just dig out my thermometer this morning so I'm going to temp tomorrow. If it's super low then I'll know that AF is on her way and I'll probably save the hpts that I bought for another month. If it's high - that still doesn't necessarily mean anything, other than pregnancy is still a possibility. If that's the case, maybe I can convince my wife to test on Wednesday? That will be 14dpiui and should be far enough for a test. 

Eek! It's like tomorrow's temp is a half pregnancy test. haha. 

Mhanks - my first period after starting clomid was, by far, the worst period I've ever had. Those cramps took my breath away! None of my periods since that first one have been as bad though. So is today day 1 for clomid for you then?


----------



## Myshelsong

I am doing blood work on the 14th day. 
If you are peeing on a stick I would think that would be early enough. Just make sure you do first morning urine. Hope this was your month!!


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - I just go to my regular obgyn so they don't do beta follow ups. Just a regular old frer for me. I'm trying not to think about it too much though.. at least not until I see what tomorrow morning's temp is. All bets are off if that comes back high..


----------



## Want1Too

*Jrepp *- OMG doll, sorry to hear that. I hope the IV fluids helped and your feeling better. I felt like crap the past couple days.

*Mhankins *- Sorry to hear cramps are kicking your butt. Yes FX your body is up and ready this cycle.

*Myshelsong *- FX for you love and the 14th will be here anyday. 

*Savasanna *- I think you will be cool testing at 14dpiui. Thats when, I got blood work done at 14 days. FX this is your cycle love. Good Luck!


----------



## Savasanna

Well, temp was up this morning! Not sky high though.. just kind of my normal high temp. I kind of don't really think I'm pregnant. This might be a silly thing to focus on but my cervix was pretty hard yesterday and I read that your cervix should be soft if you're pg. So that kind of convinced me. I just want this week to pass so I can know. If I'm not, then I'm not. I hate this part - you're excited, your're sad. You're hopeful, you feel foolish. Ah, ttc - you wacky little roller coaster, you.


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- FX for you! I hope this is it! 

Yesterday was day 2 for clomid and the cramps have calmed down a little. I thought it might have been due to the progesterone but I suppose it could be the clomid lingering as well..

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Savasanna

Well.. temp went down a tad this morning. Not a nosedive, but enough that I know how this is going to go. I honestly don't know what our next steps are at this point. I just don't understand why this can't happen for us. 

My wife and I are starting to take some first steps to become licensed foster parents. I'm both excited and scared.. and sad to let go of this dream of pregnancy. This just isn't the path I though I'd be on. I'm feeling a little lost.


----------



## Mhankins

oh Savasanna! Still have FX for you! They say you aren't out until the witch shows right.. I am sorry this isn't going the way you planned or dreamed of. I wish I had the power to change that for us all. Hopefully one day all of this will make sense to us. Stay positive! (I know that is hard sometimes)


----------



## Myshelsong

I totally agree, you have to stay positive, but I know that sometimes when your temp goes down and you know you are out the best thing to do is just give in to the cry and try to move on to the next cycle. Big hugs ladies, hopefully this will all turn out in the end. Anyone else still in the tww

I am like normal driving myself crazy. Making pulled pork tonight but I tried a new recipe and totally hate it, ugh. Trying to figure out how to fix it before hub gets home.


----------



## Mhankins

Awe.. Don't you just hate when a recipe sucks!


----------



## Myshelsong

YES IT IS the most annoying thing ever. I want to comment on everyones reviews of it and tell them they are all wrong and the worst lol!


----------



## Savasanna

You SHOULD comment! I always read the comments and usually take the advice of other people (ie - this was bland/salty/whatever so I added...). But I'm also the kind of person who never follows recipes exactly. I love to play with ingredients! 

So, my temp spiked way up this morning, but I also slept horribly. AF is due tomorrow and I didn't want to spend the day being SUPER hopeful, only to be doubly disappointed tomorrow so I tested. Big. Fat. Negative. Not even a hint of a line. So I'm out. I'm feeling ok though - while this whole foster-to-adopt situation isn't exactly how I dreamed my life going, it's a little bit of a safety net this cycle. I think we're going to fill out our application this weekend and just take things day by day. We're probably not going to try again in December.. maybe in January after we get our tax returns. We'll see. 

Thanks for all your support guys! I still have my fx for all of you!


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- I am so sorry :(. Fostering to adopt is a great thing even though we don't plan on that being our route. That is something my hubby and I have thought about as well. I am still routing for you and I hope something works out for you soon!


----------



## Want1Too

*Savasanna *- I am sorry love. I know this was not the journey any of us expected to be going through. I still have my FX for you that something happens! Have you and your wife thought about IVF since IUI is not working? Adopting is a beautiful option as well. I wish you the very best regardless which path you take next cycle. :hugs:

Mhankins - I know nothing about clomid so I am not help, but I hope its doing whatever its suppose to be doing. Good Luck! :hugs:

Myshelsong - I love pulled pork. I am actually going to make it for hubby for xmas dinner and some Spanish rice. Need something different for the holidays you know.


----------



## Want1Too

oh sorry!.. AFM - had my 3rd us...twins are growing and HB really increased. DH was asking the doctor if that predicts gender and she said you cant rely on it. She did say that at 10k they actual can do a test to tell if you don't want to wait until 18-20wk mark. I am still brown spotting daily. Not sure when it will stop completely. Still on progesterone suppositories. ugh.


----------



## LovingMyLife

Good morning ladies. I just got back from my vacation. It was so nice to be able to relax and do nothing for a week. While I was away, I got a positive on a CB weeks estimator (1-2 weeks). I took another one today hoping to see progression and there wasn't any :cry:. Obviously my mind goes to the worst case scenario. I go for bw on Monday morning, so I guess I have to just wait and see how this plays out...

Savasanna - I am sorry about your outcome this cycle. I know we never thought this process would be as difficult as it has been. Whatever you chose will be right for you and your wife. :hugs:

Mhankins - Hopefully your body is ready for cycle 2! How are you making out with the clomid this time around?

Myshelsong - How are you doing in your TWW? I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Want1Too - Sounds like your u/s was lovely! Are you going to find out the genders?


----------



## Mhankins

want1too- How exciting!! Do you think you will test for genders or wait? Are you guys hoping for a boy and a girl?

LovingMyLife- That positive is exciting! Fx for a confirmation on Monday!!! Keep us updated!!

This time around for me I think clomid got to me..just the first couple days.. at one point I was very nauseous and had to run to the bathroom to throw up.. it was just that one time so who even knows lol..

Tomorrow is CD10 for me so I guess time to start testing with OPKs.. let the stress of timing begin lol.. My darn emotions are sending me all over the place and I can't keep up..maybe that's why I was nauseous haha..I have been kind of a debbie downer this week and thinking that this may never work out for us but I have to remind myself this was just our first try..

So much admiration for you ladies that have been through so much and FX!


----------



## Jrepp

I have heard that the blood test that can tell gender isn't reliable for twins because you could be having 1 of each. Congrats though.

AFM: back to the er yesterday for dehydration from hyperemesis. Loving being pregnant but hating the 24/7 nausea


----------



## Myshelsong

Mhankins ... What are your next steps? Having another IUI?
I am testing tomorrow. Couldn't be any further away I think! I took a test yesterday so just want this to get here so I can move into next cycle.


----------



## Mhankins

Myshelsong- what were test results yesterday? By your wording it sounds like it was BFN but Fx for you for tomorrow and hope it changes to a BFN.

I am supposed to start testing with the opks today and then it will be another IUI which will be followed by a drive to Florida lol..can't wait for that! 

Myshelsong I noticed this was your first IUI as well. Did they do a lot of monitoring on you? I seem to be the only one that is "winging" it lol. It is just the Clomid and opks for me. I go through thoughts like I need more monitoring but that will cost more too..see how this one goes.. FX


----------



## Savasanna

It was always just clomid and opks for me too. I asked about monitoring a few times, but was told "it wasn't necessary for me". This was just a little frustrating to hear because, if it wasn't necessary.. then why am I not pregnant?! But I did hear from a few ladies on here who did both monitoring and opks that their opks were always directly in line with what the monitoring said, so that reassured me a bit.


----------



## Myshelsong

Today was my blood test, awaiting the beta test but not hopeful. I had a ton of testing during my cycle. First day three, then from day nine to IUI i had daily ultrasounds to check progress of the follicles.

Strange how you were on a medicate cycle and had little monitoring.

Should be any hour now that I get my results. Trying not to freak out. Wish me luck.


----------



## Savasanna

Finger's crossed for you Mysh!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Good Luck Myshelsong! Hopefully you get your results shortly. :hugs:

I also had my b/w this morning. I was waiting for the call from the clinic and missed it, so they called DH. Blood confirms that I am pregnant! They will be calling me in the next couple days to book u/s and follow-up with my doctor.

I am still nervous, since the lines on the tests I take aren't getting really dark...but I assume they would have raised any issues if they are concerned. DH didn't ask for any of my #'s though, so I might call back to ask for them.They did say that I can stop the progesterone, which is a relief!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats loving!! That's so exciting!


----------



## Mhankins

YAY LovingMyLife!!!! How exciting congrats!! 

I talked to someone at the office today and they said if it doesn't happen in a few cycles they will add in an ultrasound.. Im 50/50 with it. I like that it is cheaper but I also wonder if everything is working properly lol!


----------



## Mhankins

LovingMyLife was this your first iui?


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats loving.

I am out beta is negative.
Taking a break for a few days, good luck all!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Thanks Ladies. Yes it was my first IUI.

I have been taking dollar store tests for the last few days and I think I am going to stop. They aren't getting any darker and aren't as dark as the control line and its making me a bit stressed. I am just hoping they call soon for an ultrasound. I will believe it more when I see it.


----------



## Mhankins

So sorry Myshelsong! It definitely sucks getting those negative results! Fx for you next cycle! 

Keep us updated LovingMyLife!


----------



## Mhankins

I am out this month before I even knew it... apparently my body decided to ovulate a week earlier than last month and around CD 9 this month.. I can't believe it happened so early, Clearblue didnt pick anything up...probably because when I began testing I was already at my surge..I thought something was wrong with my other test I picked up from the doctors because the first one I took was positive..but anyway we missed this month so now we wait for next month and they will be adding in an ultrasound to hopefully avoid missing it...


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Mhankins, that is crazy you ovulated so early!
Hopefully with monitoring they will see what is happening next month. Are you on medications?


----------



## Savasanna

Mhanks - how do you know you already ovulated?


----------



## Want1Too

*Loving* - Yes we will find out the genders but we will not tell anyone. We still have not even announced the pregnancy yet. Congratulations!! @ pregnancy. :happydance:
I wish I could stop progesterone. I hate it. 

*Mhankins *- Yes @ gender, but will not tell anyone. Yes i would soooooo love a boy and girl. I am sorry you ovulated early this cycle. Thats why i think monitoring is good b/c it can detect these things i think better than pee sticks. Stay positive love! We are here for you. I am so happy they are adding u/s next cycle. :hugs:

*Jrepp *- sorry to hear you had to go to hospital for dehydration. Is there anything you can

*Myshelsong *- I am sorry dear! Stay positive! :hugs:

*AFM *- I started getting night sickness. Ugh. At our last appointment my husband was so excited about the babies growth that he wanted to celebrate so we went out for dinner. He ended up wanting cooked sushi which the place offered. We checked to make sure everything was cooked. I hate 2 pieces and that night I was SICK as a dog. I was in so much pain. I told my DH I will NOT eat cooked/fried sushi any more. 

Ladies what's your thoughts on eating cooked sushi???


----------



## Jrepp

They gave me some anti nausea meds. I'm nervous to take them but the at least keep me from puking. I forgot them at home today though so it was a rough one.


----------



## Mhankins

Myshelsong- Yeah, I take Clomid days 3-7 and after IUI I did the progesterone capsules..ugh..lol

Savasanna- I knew I ovulated because when I wasn't sure what was going on with the test..since they were looking positive but I didn't think that was right.. They had me go in for blood work which actually showed I ovulated a couple days ago from that..I think they were a little surprised too haha..I blame the meds..

Jrepp- I hope the meds help! I don't know if your nervous about the meds because you are pregnant but it is probably better that you stay hydrated instead and it will have less stress on you both. I'm sure they wouldn't give you anything they didn't think was safe..

AFM- I am sort of relieved we aren't trying this month. I am a little disappointed, however, knowing we don't have to pay for the procedure or trying to schedule it between leaving for Florida, plus everything else going on I feel like I can relax.

Time to pack! We leave early early in the AM! If I am not on before I hope everyone has a Merry Chirstmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Soontobemaman

Hi, I am 33 and have been trying for less than obne year.
I did one IUI on december 5th and just learned that was not successful. Going through the second round in 10 days. I am being very moody, sensitive and depressed since my IUI has failed. I think its also the side effect of ferma. My mood is also effecting my husband and I dont know how to take charge of my emotion any more. I have very little hope that the next iui will ever work. Ladies, how do you cope with this. How can we pretend to work/friends/colleagues that everything is normal when is not.


----------



## Savasanna

Mhanks - Have a great vacation! Enjoy the sunshine and warmth!! 

Soontobe - I'm not going to sugar coat it, it can be really challenging and unfortunately, there really isn't an answer for "how do you cope". :( For me, I don't even know how I did it.. After my first failed IUI I completely crumbled. It was the lowest of the low from this whole process.. Possibly even lower than when I found out I was miscarrying. Anyway - after that, I kind of thickened my skin up a bit and the losses after that got.. not easier.. but less devastating, I guess? In any event, the only advice I can really give is to be kind to yourself. It's ok to be moody. It's ok to be angry. It's ok to be ok and happy and enjoy yourself too. This is a hard hard ride and you just do whatever it is you need to do to get through it. That said, be kind to your husband too. He'll have his bad days and you need to let him process as he needs to. 

I'm sorry this wasn't your cycle. I'll cross all my fingers and toes that your cycle will be soon. Feel free to continue posting here. This is a great group of ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Mhankins

Hello Soontobemaman!

I am sorry your first IUI didn't work. Mine didn't either and it was pretty hard to take. This is a hard journey we are on but, I find that it helps if I keep myself busy and stay as positive as possible. Sometimes hard, but I remind myself that being negative isn't going to change anything but my mood. I picked myself up and moved on to the next cycle. I tell myself it WILL happen and I will not give up! Fx for you this next cycle! 

Savasanna- How is the fostering to adopt going? Have you decided no more iuis? Best of luck either way!


----------



## Myshelsong

There is no secret to being happy and handling yourself during this, especially when one has already failed.
I am trying to not be sad for more than one day in a row. That doesn't always work especially when your husband says something stupid like "I think that the problem with last cycle is that you stressed too much" but hey, that is life and even your partner can be an asshole.

The Femera this month is really rocking my emotions. 7.5 vrs 5mg is making a big difference. Or maybe it is the season...


----------



## Jrepp

Don't you just want to wring your do's neck when they say something like that?


----------



## Want1Too

*Mhankins *- Have a great vacation! Enjoy it doll. :hugs:

*Soon *- Welcome! I am sorry to hear of your lose. I dont have experience in this area, however what i can say is don't beat yourself up or your husband. Just remember your both experiencing this journey together. FX the next cycle is yours. Keep your head up and stay positive. Like Savasanna said great group of ladies on this forum. :hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

We're still in the beginning stages of the application process. It will take some time before we are completely licensed. I'm hoping that it will happen by the end of February.. but I've been told that might be on the soon end of the spectrum. For now, we've done everything we can do. So now we're just waiting to hear from the fire marshall to schedule a fire inspection of our home and a licensing worker to schedule the first of many visits to complete our home study. I'm kind of figuring those things won't happen until after the New Year though. 

I'm not sure where we stand on the IUIs. There's most likely going to be at least one more. My wife wants to do one in January.. I kind of want to wait until March. I don't want to do too many more IUIs though because.. honestly.. they're expensive and not working. There's only so many months I can continue to drop $1,500 for nothing. We found out my wife's insurance plan covers some of IVF so we're considering that as an option. I'm wondering if we should focus on this foster/adoption road as a first child, and then try IVF for a second. But all that is really up in the air. 

But yes, there will be another IUI. Just don't know when.


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- I wish you the best! That is definitely a path for us if these IUI's don't work. We haven't put a certain number on it yet but I am sure we will know when it is time to try something else. One day this will all make sense and be worth it! Hopefully sooner than later! Do they do like personal interviews with you? I think about them not approving us or something because of that or that we are living in an apartment. I was scared of this route because I thought someone else was deciding whether I could be a mother or not but, I think I always make things seem worse than they actually are lol.. I hope this is an easy and quick process for you guys! Knowing you are doing it makes me feel better about it


----------



## Savasanna

Absolutely! And I'm not planning on completely disappearing from bnb either so I'm happy to answer any questions you may have!

We were like you said - we didn't put a number on the IUIs either. I think that would make them too stressful! We had thought about this for a long time, but decided against it for several reasons. Then, one day, we just knew it was time. We were a few days before an insemination when I called to sign us up for the next informational meeting. At first we were planning to continue trying monthly while we were going through the licensing process.. but, again, decided that wasn't going to be the plan. I think it's best to make these decisions as they come. Only you will know when something is or isn't right! 

It's definitely already been an emotional process. Sometimes it's incredibly happy and exciting.. other times it's completely terrifying and pretty sad. This is a road to becoming a parent but it's also letting go (at least in part) of this dream of pregnancy. And of having an infant in your home who you know from the start will forever be part of your family. That can be tough. But, even through the sadness I know this is the right path for us. I'm picking out a crib right as we speak! :) :) 

You have a bunch of interviews, yes. But they're not deciding whether you're "good enough" to be a mom. And families come in all sizes and types of housing! You do have to have certain things.. like a room for a child, but it's more just a process to make sure your home is safe. Like I said, we have to pass a fire inspection.. but even if you "fail" it, as long as it's not something dangerous you can just agree to fix it as soon as possible. For example - we were replacing our deck over the summer and didn't get around to putting the railings up yet. That will make us "fail" our inspection. But, as it's winter and we live in Maine that's not something we can fix right now so it will just be marked that we will put deck railings up by June (or whatever) and that should be enough to "pass".

We also had to put down three references who had to fill out a questionairre about us. We were finger printed to pass all the logical criminal and background tests. Pretty basic stuff. We have a training to attend at the end of January to cover all the details of foster care. And the home study is basically just to get to know you and your family. Again, they just want to make sure you're in a stable place in your life so that you will be able to provide a safe home for a child. 

It sounds daunting but so does ttc before you start! haha. Once you jump in you just take it one step at a time.. again - just like ttc. 

Hopefully this isn't something you'll have to think about, but in the event that you do it's not as scary as it seems at first. I always joke that maybe we'll be placed with a foster baby and find out I'm pregnant all at the same time. haha. 

When do you leave for vacay?


----------



## Soontobemaman

Thanks you Savasanna, Myshelsong and Mhankins.
Its great to have support from all of you. I am so touched. Since I cant share my experience with any of my friends or family, this forum will be my only place to talk about my journey. I have done one acupuncture session yesterday and i will book another one after my IUI which is December 31th. The problem is the government is changing the coverage for IVF and IUI. So I am still not sure if my 3d iui was not successeful, should i move to IVF? because if I don't , soon the law will change and we have to cover all the costs of ivf. should i move to ivf if my second iui has failed?I heard that the medications are very strong and they change your mood in ivf that's the only reason im afraid of trying it. Ladies, what do you think i should do? continue 3 iui and then ivf? or 6 iui?


----------



## Savasanna

That's really something you need to sit down and decide with your husband what is best for you and your family. 

I chose not to pursue IVF at this time for several reasons. It's incredibly expensive, a lot of meds to put in your body and a total emotional roller coaster. After all that, success still isn't guarenteed. I was at a point in my journey where I couldn't handle ping ponging between being so hopeful and so devastated anymore. I needed something concrete - even if it came with it's own baggage. 

But that was my family and my choice. You need to sort out where you are in this journey. Whatever decision you make will be the right one. 

If I were you I wouldn't stress on that right now. Just see how you feel if/when it is time to cross that bridge. Maybe you could reach out to some of the women on here (not this thread, obviously) who are currently going through IVF so you can learn about their experiences? 

Also, I might be wrong but I thought most insurances required 3 IUIs before IVF would be covered? (Please don't quote me on that. I have no idea where I got that information from so it could be entirely false)


----------



## Soontobemaman

Thank you Savasanna.
I will take your advice and let time deicide what's the best option for us. I am going to relax during the holiday. I just hate it when people keep asking us are u pregnant:(


----------



## Want1Too

Soon - You have to decide whats right for you, your body and family. I know for me my insurance required 6 IUI before they would even cover IVF. I think everyone's insurance is different. What I can tell you is that my husband and I decide to go from medicated+ sex to medicated + IUI. We sat down and looked at the pro/con of things and our finances. I know some clinics/medical offices offer IVF programs where they give huge discounts but still the cost is like 5k. Like Savasanna said cross that bridge when you get there. You never know IUI just might work for you. Good Luck! :hugs: You will know what is best for your family.


----------



## Soontobemaman

I will have my second IUI in two days. I am hoping this one will work. Will keep you posted. 
I can have IVF free of cost until april(they are changing the law). so its up to us to decide to move to ivf now or wait until we are done with IUIs.


----------



## Mhankins

Well I have to sit out another month.. This time I am more bummed. I got my period (which was very painful for the first 2 days again ) about a week early and because I can't have the doctor check my ovaries since we are still in Florida, I can't take the clomid. The hubby and I are both upset but we will get over it.. My cycle is all messed up now and I kind of feel like we should have tried unmedicated cycles or something first. So now we wait until Feb. Hope everyone has a wonderful new year!


----------



## Savasanna

Oh how frustrating!! I'm sorry you have to sit out again - skipping months can really suck sometimes.

So, I decided I was till going to temp and use opks for a few months while I'm on my little hiatus. In the past I'd get my +opk but then I wouldn't see a temp spike for sometimes 4 days after that! I was worried that we were inseminating too early. So I figured if I tracked it then perhaps I'd know that, on average, my temp spike occurs x days after the +opk and maybe I should do the IUI two days later instead of one, for example. Anyway - this month.. +opk on Monday, temp dip on Tuesday, temp spike today. Are you freaking kidding me?! I skip a month and get a perfect little temp pattern?! grrrrrr! 

Anyway.. nothing new to report for me. We're still waiting to hear to schedule the fire inspection and home study. We did buy a stroller/car seat combo and refurbished a changing table last weekend. That was fun/surreal. 

Happy new year, everyone! Cheers to 2015!


----------



## Mhankins

How fun! Hope they contact you soon!


----------



## Myshelsong

I am probably around six days after ovulation. Unfortunately we had to sit this cycle out due to holidays and clinic being closed. I just checked out calendar and If we don't get a positive this month we have to sit out next month too due to a business trip my husband has to take. So annoyed.

Also, we are totally sick this New Years. Head colds and pink eye .... This is crazy lol. Happy new year everyone


----------



## Mhankins

Myshelsong- SO sorry! I know how you feel and it is so frustrating..sounds like we are kinda in the same boat.. I just hope we don't miss are next chance or I will be really upset lol.. I hope you both start feeling better and I am sorry you are sick on new years.


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins - sorry to hear this. Hang in there and stay positive.

Savasanna - hopefully they contact you soon @ fire inspection. We have not gone shopping yet for anything. Sounds like you had a fun time.

Myshelsong - sorry to hear you have to sit out your next cycle and that both of you were sick.

AFM - I was not feeling to hip on new years eve ...so of course i stayed home on the couch. 

Happy New Years Ladies!


----------



## Savasanna

Happy New Year, everyone! Our home study is scheduled for Friday and Monday. The licensing worker said she's impressed with how quickly we got everything together and that she'll give the fire marshall a nudge to let them know we're motivated. I don't want to jinx anything but I think it's looking like our goal to be licensed by the end of February might actually happen! Woot woot!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Savasanna that is very exciting. Hoping this happens fast for you!


----------



## Want1Too

Savasanna said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Our home study is scheduled for Friday and Monday. The licensing worker said she's impressed with how quickly we got everything together and that she'll give the fire marshall a nudge to let them know we're motivated. I don't want to jinx anything but I think it's looking like our goal to be licensed by the end of February might actually happen! Woot woot!

Good Luck Savasanna!!! I got my FX for you.


----------



## Mhankins

GOOD LUCK!!! Hope everything goes smoothly and it all happens quickly!


----------



## Savasanna

THANK YOU, everyone! So nice to still be accepted in this group, even though our paths have split ever so slightly. I'll be sure to update you after tomorrow's visit. All I know is that my house hasn't been this clean in a while! haha


----------



## LovingMyLife

Hey Ladies. I hope everyone had a great holiday and a good New Year. I truly believe that this year is going to be a good one for all of us (even though it hasn't started that way for me)!

Savasanna - Congratulations. I will be thinking about you tomorrow. I am sure everything will go smoothly, but still can't imagine how nervous you must be! Keep us posted.
Mhankins - How was your trip? Hopefully you were able to have a nice relaxing time! Sorry that you have to sit another cycle out. But I have my fingers crossed for Feb for you.
Myshelsong - Sorry you also had to sit a month out. My clinic will only do medicated IUI cycles every other month. They say your body needs a rest from the medication and that there could be some left over...not sure how true that is...hahaha. Hopefully timing works out, so if you don't get a positive this cycle, you can still do IUI next cycle. Have you asked your clinic if your hubby can give the sample there? I think that may make a difference, since it wont be exposed to the cold and other elements during the drive and delivery.
Soontobemaman - Welcome to our group! You must be in your TWW? How is everything going so far?
Want1Too: How is everything going with you?

I think I got everyone!!

I haven't been on lately due to the holiday and I have also not been doing great. I started spotting on Dec 27. (TMI - it was dark brown and was never heavy enough to be seen on pad, only on TP after wiping). It continued on like this on and off for about a week. I called my clinic, but they were closed for most of the break. They did call me back and told me unless it got worse, it should be nothing to worry about. Anyways, I started to get upper back pain, and convinced myself I was having an ectopic, so Monday (Jan 5) I called in sick to work and then called my clinic to ask to have the ultrasound that day (I was scheduled for yesterday originally, but didn't want to wait). So, I went for the ultrasound (external and internal) on Monday when I was 8 weeks, everything appeared to be good. No ectopic, 1 sac and we saw the heartbeat, Tech said it was 150bpm, and I thought that sounds great for 8 weeks. Then she started to measure. She mentioned she was having a hard time, and measured where she thought "the baby started"... We met with the doctor after, and he says that the baby and sac are measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Obviously he says that is not good and the outcome is most likely miscarriage, since they know our dates and they don't like to see anything measuring less than 1 week. So he has prepared us for the worse, even though he has seen it happen where the baby catches up, but its not that common... I go for a follow up next Wednesday.

So since Monday, I have been googling like mad and trying to stay optimistic, but at the same time realistic. I have stopped spotting and my back has felt a lot better. I am get random aches and cramps, but nothing extreme... 

What I don't understand is, isn't 150bpm high for a baby measuring 6.5weeks? I am hoping that since the tech was having a hard time, she just measured wrong and when I go next week everything is fine. At the same time, I don't want to get my hopes up to be crushed next week.


----------



## Savasanna

Ohhh.. Loving! :hugs: How much I hate the limbo of this all!

I agree - 150bpm does sound strong if a miscarriage is right on the horizon.. although I must admit that I don't know all too much about that as I've never made it that far in a pregnancy. I DO know that I've read stories on here of women who were measuring behind and then the baby suddenly "caught up", so to speak. Next Wednesday must feel like a lifetime away to you right now! I will cross everything I can for you that there is a positive outcome and this will just be the story about that one time when your little one gave you quite a scare.


----------



## Jrepp

At 6.5 weeks my little persons heart rate was 110bpm, at 8 weeks if was 172. I see all the time women who measure behind at one appointment and then measure right in or ahead at the next appointment. Don't worry yourself too much as worrying only causes extra stress on you and baby


----------



## Mhankins

LovingMyLife- I have everything crossed for you and hope you get good news. I don't know much about that time in pregnancy either but try not to google things! That is the worst! lol.. I did it today... Trying to pay a medical bill for that test I had..the name is escaping me right now.. with the xray and ultrasound of my uterus.. I saw notes from that day where the doctor said possible sign of a bicornuate uterus....I don't remember him mentioning this to me.. Of course I googled it and I am now questioning if this is the right path for us.. It says a bicornuate uterus is usually considered a high risk pregnancy, often leads to miscarriages, deformity, and premature babies. So now I am worried... Darn it! I have an appointment on Monday for an ovary check so I think I will ask about it then.

My trip was nice...went quick and felt like I didn't get to do things or see people I wanted to..I don't know where time went.. Hubby and I did make a sudden trip to Disney though, that was nice...although it made us think more and more about having a family...we used to go to disney all the time when we first started dating and while we lived in Florida..we always talked about how we can't wait to bring our kids there...

I hope this is a great year for us all! I am excited to see what this year brings.


----------



## Myshelsong

First test of the new year is negative. 
Feeling down, but going to make it through.
Having family here tomorrow, hoping that will keep my mind off of this hell.
Talking with the nurse next week, thinking we will be skipping this cycle due to timing. Should be good having a month off of hormones.


----------



## Mhankins

So sorry Myshelsong! Hopefully the family will help take you mind of things..it helped me.. Maybe taking a break will be good for you and it is what you need.. Fingers still crossed for you whenever you decide to try again!


----------



## Savasanna

So sorry Mysh! Glad you'll have your family with you tomorrow for some support. :hugs: to you!


----------



## Myshelsong

Entire extended family cancelled.
Oh well best to just suffer through right!? At least my parents didn't cancel on me.


----------



## Jrepp

Myshelong I am so sorry.


----------



## Mhankins

So sorry myshelsong!


----------



## Savasanna

Part two of the home study is in an hour! I made a journal to track this process but just to update you ladies over here, on Friday we were told that we may be licensed as early as Feb. 7th! eeekk!


----------



## Jrepp

That's so exciting savasanna!


----------



## Savasanna

It is pretty exciting. I can't believe you're almost to your second trimester! Time really flies, doesn't it?


----------



## Jrepp

It really does! The weeks are going by so fast but so slow at the same time. How does part 2 of your home study go?


----------



## Savasanna

It went well! It was soooooooo long though - 3.5 hours! All talking about our childhood, families and relationships. That's a long time to talk about yourself! The licensing worker kind of loves us though and is trying to push our application through as quickly as possible so we can get started on this new phase of our life. So that's pretty cool.


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome. I hope it goes quickly for you


----------



## Mhankins

That is so awesome Savasanna!! How exciting! Do they say how long after you are licensed they may place a child with you? Come on Feb 7th! Hope it happens then or sooner for you guys!!

AFM- had my ovaries checked yesterday... everything seemed normal but it was a DR. I haven't met yet.. she didn't have my chart because of bad weather.. no one was able to bring it over from the other office.. so they still need to get back to me about my plan this try and about that bicornuate uterus thing... she still recommended an ultrasound this time though


----------



## Jrepp

Mhankis what treatment do they offer for bicornate uterus?


----------



## Savasanna

Mhanks - it could be the next day, it could be a month later. It totally depends on whether there's a placement needed, and the age of the child in need. We're only prepared to take children under 1. So, they could call us the next day with a 3 year old in need, and it would be up to us to say 'no'. We have a friend who has been doing this for years now and she said she gets called about once a month with a child under six months so we're thinking we'll receive our first placement sometime within a month of being licensed.

How frustrating with your doctor! I'm confusing the timeline a little - are you still in your month off or are you hoping to be preping for IUI #2?


----------



## LovingMyLife

Thank you for your support ladies. My fears were confirmed with an ultrasound this morning. The baby has stopped growing and no longer has a heartbeat. I am going to take pills that will bring on the miscarriage Friday night, so its not going to be a fun weekend for me. 

I am trying to stay optimistic: 
1) At least now I know that my body can get pregnant. 
2) The doctor said I was able to get another IUI straight away. So I am hoping that maybe I will be able to have one in Feb!


Mhankins - That is intersecting about the bicornuate uterus and them not mention it previously? My sister was diagnosed with that, and it wasn't until 2 years after trying and going to get a second opinion that she found out that she doesn't have a bicornuate. My understanding is it shouldn't be the reason you you are not conceiving. She ended up just having a progesterone issue and is now 4 months pregnant. Hoping you have a similar outcome!

Savasanna - That is great your home study went well. I am praying that everything works out for you and you have a baby in your arms soon. I will have to go check out your journal when I have a second.

Jrepp - Can't believe how far you are already. How are you feeling?

Myshelsong - Sorry about the negative and the family cancelling on you. I know how much time at home along can mess with your mind and its always nice to have distractions. I am hoping that timing works in your favour and you get another IUI this cycle.


----------



## Mhankins

I am so sorry LovingMyLife! I can't imagine how you are feeling! I will be thinking about you! Like you said, stay optimistic.

Jrepp- All the DR said was that they would make sure I wouldn't have twins..idk.

Savasanna- I hope they call you right away! I am currently in my second month off of trying. I am due for my period around the 25th. Since I started clomid my cycle seems to be a little messed up so who knows..they are going to give me the same dose of clomid and throw in an ultrasound as well.

In the meantime... they are going to schedule me for an MRI to make sure I don't have a bicornuate uterus.. It just conserns me that nothing was ever mentioned to me about it before until I asked about the notes I saw from my HSG. It left me in a downward spiral today second guessing everything..At times I am determined not to give up and other times I am questioning if I am messing with things..Idk if that makes sense lol


----------



## Savasanna

I am so, so, so sorry, Loving. My heart absolutely breaks for you. Be kind to yourself this weekend. Know that we're all here thinking of you. Big, HUGE :hugs: to you.


----------



## Jrepp

LovingMyLife said:


> Thank you for your support ladies. My fears were confirmed with an ultrasound this morning. The baby has stopped growing and no longer has a heartbeat. I am going to take pills that will bring on the miscarriage Friday night, so its not going to be a fun weekend for me.
> 
> I am trying to stay optimistic:
> 1) At least now I know that my body can get pregnant.
> 2) The doctor said I was able to get another IUI straight away. So I am hoping that maybe I will be able to have one in Feb!
> 
> 
> Mhankins - That is intersecting about the bicornuate uterus and them not mention it previously? My sister was diagnosed with that, and it wasn't until 2 years after trying and going to get a second opinion that she found out that she doesn't have a bicornuate. My understanding is it shouldn't be the reason you you are not conceiving. She ended up just having a progesterone issue and is now 4 months pregnant. Hoping you have a similar outcome!
> 
> Savasanna - That is great your home study went well. I am praying that everything works out for you and you have a baby in your arms soon. I will have to go check out your journal when I have a second.
> 
> Jrepp - Can't believe how far you are already. How are you feeling?
> 
> Myshelsong - Sorry about the negative and the family cancelling on you. I know how much time at home along can mess with your mind and its always nice to have distractions. I am hoping that timing works in your favour and you get another IUI this cycle.

I am so incredibly sorry. My heart breaks for you! Miscarriage is rough (I've had 3) and wish you all the best as you go through such a difficult time. If you need anything or what to talk feel free to send me a private message or email me. My email is [email protected].

As for your question....I still have such extreme morning sickness. I can barely make it through the day. My belly is growing quite a bit but that's about it. I wouldn't really even know I was pregnant if it weren't for the puking and big belly.



Mhankins said:


> I am so sorry LovingMyLife! I can't imagine how you are feeling! I will be thinking about you! Like you said, stay optimistic.
> 
> Jrepp- All the DR said was that they would make sure I wouldn't have twins..idk.
> 
> Savasanna- I hope they call you right away! I am currently in my second month off of trying. I am due for my period around the 25th. Since I started clomid my cycle seems to be a little messed up so who knows..they are going to give me the same dose of clomid and throw in an ultrasound as well.
> 
> In the meantime... they are going to schedule me for an MRI to make sure I don't have a bicornuate uterus.. It just conserns me that nothing was ever mentioned to me about it before until I asked about the notes I saw from my HSG. It left me in a downward spiral today second guessing everything..At times I am determined not to give up and other times I am questioning if I am messing with things..Idk if that makes sense lol

I don't understand why they aren't offering to repair it for you before they do the IUI.


----------



## Mhankins

They are doing the MRI to see if I have it or not.. In the notes from the HSG it said *possible *bicornuate uterus.. I guess the only way to know for sure is with an MRI.. I have it scheduled for Wed. next week... hoping I don't have that and can just move on..


----------



## Jrepp

I hope not as well. I had a HUGE septum (took up 95% of my uterus) which was removed. This baby implanted right where the septum used to be so we are thinking the 3 angel babies probably implanted there as well. Hopefully they figure it out and get you up and running!


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you Jrepp

I haven't asked why is it only an issue now that I asked? The notes from the HSG were there since we began this whole process...it was only until I was trying to pay a bill online that I saw the Dr's notes saying that... I just don't feel like calling them to ask lol... maybe next time I see them. Just haven't been in the mood for it lol

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Want1Too

LovingMyLife - OMG... I am soooo very sorry to hear this news. My prayers go out to you. Stay positive and dont beat yourself up love. If you need to talk we are here for you. :hugs:

Mhankins - keep us posted on the ovary siuation. Glad to hear your trip went good:hugs:

Myshelsong - I got my FX for when you start trying again:hugs:

Savasanna - Thats awesome @ licensed by 2/7. FX for you :thumbup:

Jrepp - I hope the morning sickness stops soon for you.

AFM - I have been very busy at work and experiencing evening sickness. I have been MIA for a couple weeks b/c I have been so tired I go to sleep after work. So here is the latest... I got released from RE at 11 weeks. Twins were measuring on target and HB was 175/178. My DH was trying to see if the HB would determine sex and doctor said that is not guaranteed to be a boy or girl based on HB alone. I then had my maternal fetal medicine appointment and here they do a 1st level u/s and I also found out my results for down syndrome and triosomy 18/13 was normal. So even with my age 35...I was showing results of a 20 year. That's how it was explained to me. I have been in pain a lot at night and doctor just thinks it because my uterus is expanding. I do get evening sickness minus the vomiting. I miss going to the RE weekly because it gave me reassurance that everything is okay. Some days I don't feel pregnant but my belly reminds me. Well that's me in a nut shell.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry youre getting nauseous and in some pain. I'd imagine the stretching with twins is a lot more substantial than with just one. 

I am still getting sick. Spend Tuesday at Ob intake after fainting Monday. It's a lot to handle but I'll make it through


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow it had been awhile.

Want1 and Jreep glad the beans are doing well and you are both well.

Mhankins have you had you're Mri yet? I had one for my back last year so I can tell you from experience it is not painful, just a little claustrophobic ...

Loving, so sorry to hear about your loss. When is your next iui?

Afm we got another round of iui in. Jan 21 was the day, testing Tuesday. Unfortunately sa was again low however motility up, but still lower than normal. We are heading to Cuba on Feb 7 so hoping for good news. If not have the perfect reason to be drunk for a week. Time is inching along again for the beta. Hoping I don't drive myself crazy.


----------



## Savasanna

Fx for you Mysh!! You're half way there!

AFM - we're not going to be licensed by 2/7 afterall. Looking back that seemed a little wishful thinking, I suppose. Our training was canceled this past weekend due to weather and we're still waiting to hear from teh fire marshal to schedule the inspection. At this point I'm just hoping we're licensed by the end of February!


----------



## Jrepp

It will all get done. The delay could be a blessing in disguise


----------



## Mhankins

Hello everyone! Glad to hear from you all!

I had my MRI done, I do not have a bicornuate uterus but I do have an arcuate uterus and a large complex cyst on the left. As far as the shape of the uterus they said that shouldnt affect the way we proceed but they are going to look at the cyst on friday since I was scheduled for an ultrasound to check the progress of this cycle.. SO, why am I paying a lot of money each month for them to tell me I do not have any cysts when I actually have a large complex one? More and more hubby and I are loosing faith in the practice.. I dont know what to think, I really hope we dont have to sit out this month again... that would make it number 3!


----------



## Jrepp

Oh, I am both so relieved and so angry for you! I'm glad that your uterus isn't bicornate but angry that your clinic keeps saying no cyst when you do have one. Hopefully you don't have to sit out again !


----------



## Myshelsong

That is so crazy that you have a complex cyst and your doctors didn't even know about it. You definitely need to confront your doctors and see if you can find some sort of answers as to why they're so horrible.


----------



## Mhankins

lol yeah I will definitely try to discuss things with them Friday :/


----------



## Jrepp

Myshelsong how did round 3 go?


----------



## Myshelsong

Just got the negative results today.
Going on vacation this weekend so hoping to try to let this month go and move forward


----------



## Want1Too

Jrepp - Hang in there. I thought i was going to faint the other day while i was at work. ugh not a good feeling. How are you feeling now? Do you keep yourself hydrated? 

Myshelsong - I am jealous @ Cuba vacation. Sorry about the negative results. Next cycle love you got this! 

Savasanna - I have my fingers crossed for you love that you are licensed by end of this month.

Mhankins - I am happy you don't have bicornuate uterus. I am sad that they found this complex cysts and they have been telling you for months you don't have one. I can understand why your faith in the practice is dwindling. Is there any other practice you can go to? If you don't mind traveling to DE you could always go where I went. The RE was awesome! I hope you get the answers you need. Are they going to remove the cyst? Lots of hugs!! :hugs:

AFM - Nothing new. Twins are doing good. The doctor told me I need too gain 1 pound a week until delivery. I thought it was interesting that they only want me to gain 25 pounds for my whole pregnancy based on my BMI. We finally got to hear the HB and not just see it. HBs still at 175 for both. I now just wait for my 2nd level u/s later this month.


----------



## Savasanna

ohhhhh... Mysh.. I'm so sorry. I hope you're able to enjoy your vacation and get away from all this for a bit. :hugs: to you, hun. 

How far along are you now, Want1? That must be so wild to be able to hear those nice strong hbs!


----------



## Want1Too

Savasanna said:


> ohhhhh... Mysh.. I'm so sorry. I hope you're able to enjoy your vacation and get away from all this for a bit. :hugs: to you, hun.
> 
> How far along are you now, Want1? That must be so wild to be able to hear those nice strong hbs!

I am 15 weeks! It was really exciting to hearing them for the 1st time. My DH was so excited he forgot to record the HB! LOL


----------



## Jrepp

Myshelsong said:


> Just got the negative results today.
> Going on vacation this weekend so hoping to try to let this month go and move forward

I'm so sorry! I know how much having a child means to you. Enjoy your vacation.



Want1Too said:


> Jrepp - Hang in there. I thought i was going to faint the other day while i was at work. ugh not a good feeling. How are you feeling now? Do you keep yourself hydrated?
> 
> Myshelsong - I am jealous @ Cuba vacation. Sorry about the negative results. Next cycle love you got this!
> 
> Savasanna - I have my fingers crossed for you love that you are licensed by end of this month.
> 
> Mhankins - I am happy you don't have bicornuate uterus. I am sad that they found this complex cysts and they have been telling you for months you don't have one. I can understand why your faith in the practice is dwindling. Is there any other practice you can go to? If you don't mind traveling to DE you could always go where I went. The RE was awesome! I hope you get the answers you need. Are they going to remove the cyst? Lots of hugs!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Nothing new. Twins are doing good. The doctor told me I need too gain 1 pound a week until delivery. I thought it was interesting that they only want me to gain 25 pounds for my whole pregnancy based on my BMI. We finally got to hear the HB and not just see it. HBs still at 175 for both. I now just wait for my 2nd level u/s later this month.

I definitely try to stay hydrated but I spend roughly 4 hours vomiting every day so it isn't as easy as it could be. I'm feeling pretty good now aside from the nausea. I still deal with the dizziness but I think it's mostly from increased blood flow. The docs also want me to gain a pound a week, so if I'm lucky I'll just barely make putting on 25 pounds when the wee one gets here.

What is a second level ultrasound?


----------



## Mhankins

Myshelsong- I am so sorry about your neg! Take some you time on your vacation and I hope it is amazing!

Savasanna- I am sorry it didn't happen as quickly as we all wanted for you!! Fx they get moving!

Want1too- 15 weeks! how exciting!!... I do not know if they will remove the cyst yet. We didnt get into it much on the phone. They said they would look at it when I have my ultrasound this Friday, so I left it at that. Now I am constantly thinking about how I should have asked.. lol.. I get caught off guard lol. There are other places around here that I could go, my only concern is that we are using donor sperm. They are storing 2 vials for us right now so I don't know how that would work if we were to change practices. Hubby and I pretty much decided if these next 2 attempts don't work then we will look around. I just feel like they arent really paying attention to me, didnt have that feeling before until all this crap started to happen lol


----------



## Want1Too

Jrepp - sorry your still have nausea. Funny your doctor said the same thing mine did and i am having twins. I specifically asked and she said its based on a person's BMI. I guess we have the same body type/structure. 2nd level u/s is where they do a really detailed example of the twins and they measure every part of their body. That's how it was explained to me. I will keep you posted if it is something different. 

Mhankins - sorry you feel like your not priority at this office. I am not sure how they would handle the donor sperm if you transferred offices. I am not sure if they would transfer the sperm or not. i just hope it works the next round. But glad you have a bad up plan too. The amount of money your dishing out and how challenging this journey is already they need to make you feel like #1.


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks Want1too.. Talking to them more today put me more at ease but we will see how these next attempts go. I hope this one is it too! Monday or Tuesday I am guessing! They mentioned trigger shots..I might ask for one lol..But I will probably get my positive OPK Monday if the timing is like cycle 1.


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> Thanks Want1too.. Talking to them more today put me more at ease but we will see how these next attempts go. I hope this one is it too! Monday or Tuesday I am guessing! They mentioned trigger shots..I might ask for one lol..But I will probably get my positive OPK Monday if the timing is like cycle 1.

If you don't get a positive OPK, you still should be okay to request trigger since it sounds like they are not doing it until Tues. (not sure if your going to read this tonight - Monday)


----------



## Mhankins

lol want1too-- you will see the other post.. but the iui is tomorrow..at 9:45am.. FX and hoping the timing is just right and this is our cycle!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mhankins

So the TWW begins! hahaha.. :)


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> So the TWW begins! hahaha.. :)

FX and prayers sent off @ Mhankins


----------



## Savasanna

Ack - I missed this! Yay for IUI #2! Fx for you!


----------



## Want1Too

Hi ladies -

What's everyone up to?

AMF- I had my 2nd level u/s 2 days ago. It was very interesting. The ultrasound took 4 hours. Ugh. I have to go back monthly then weekly for monitoring since we are having twins.

I hope you all are doing well. TTYL!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm doing pretty good. Spent yesterday in Ob intake for some bleeding but they couldn't fund anything. Other than that just trucking along


----------



## Mhankins

Four hours?! wow! Still pretty cool though.. glad you all are doing well..

I got another negative this month..was really bummed of course.. I stopped the progesterone and started my next cycle the next day... it has been so painful, yesterday I didn't want to get out of bed.. have any of you experienced that?

We have one more vial left at the Dr, if this one doesn't work I think we will be stopping for a little while, possibly changing clinics because I am loosing hope in them with the way they do some things haha. A friend here had a great experience with another Dr around here so we might look into them.

-Another question.. haha sorry guys... if you did the progesterone was it after the IUI or not until you had a positive pregnancy test? My friend's doctor would not put her on it until she had a positive test and 3 test showing her numbers doubling. I start mine 2 days after the IUI but I feel like it completely messes up my cycle, last time I was on it everything happened really early.


----------



## Jrepp

I started the progesterone suppositories after I got the first beta. Some women start them right after ovulation has been confirmed and some women start them after the pregnancy is confirmed after a few betas. I suppose it all depends on your progesterone levels after ovulation and what your doctor was taught


----------



## Mhankins

I like the idea of not starting them until you get a positive. Right now I feel like it messes up my cycle so this month is doomed already..haha.. we will see..


----------



## Myshelsong

I am put on the progesterone three days after the IUI and then told to stop once we get the negative.

Right now waiting for af to start so we can start Gonal-f, had last month off. Will be doing another IUI in March !


----------



## Mhankins

myshelsong- I guess it is good to see someone else doing what I am being told to do haha. We will also be trying again this month assuming we don't miss it or anything again.. I have an ultrasound scheduled Friday to see my progess... Do you find that after you stop the progesterone your next period is really bad? Sorry for asking but they have been awful for me.. just wondering if that is normal..

FX for you this month!!


----------



## Jrepp

Mhankins - it would make sense that your period would be heavier after using progesterone, because the progesterone builds up uterine lining. Good luck on Friday! Keep us posted


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you... It seems a lot heavy which is whatever but it is always sooooooo painful! lol guess I just have to deal with it :)


----------



## Myshelsong

So far they haven't been as painful, but they lasted at least a full day longer if that makes any sense. 
But I am not sure if it is the progesterone or the femera ....


----------



## Mhankins

Well... Today I got the call I have been expecting since we started our journey.. My sister in law called today and said " I'm Pregnant, oh wait let me call you back." She thinks she is about 4 weeks along. This will be her 2nd child and number 4 altogether with his kids from a previous marriage. I want to be happy for them and I was on the phone but all I can do is cry. Next week we are all going on a cruise for 8 days.. I am excited but kinda of not looking forward to being a boat with them for 8 days.. she is already saying how see can't drink.. with any luck I will be in my tww... and this is when I was going to tell her what we were doing...now I just cry... I know, I am a horrible person.


----------



## Myshelsong

You Arenot horrible at all, I would be crying all day long.
Why are they telling you so early on in their pregnancy?


----------



## Jrepp

I dint think you're horrible at all. The news is very emotional! My sister chose to tell everyone she was expecting the same day I did with pregnancy 2 and we had the same due date. I miscarried and she went on to have a baby boy. I cried for months. Acknowledging the pain is a step in the right direction


----------



## Mhankins

Awe thank you guys! I just feel like I should feel happy but I really don't. She announced it this early with her last one too.. She has no idea what it is like and shes told a lot of people. I know I will tell those close to me but not tell everyone until I am farther along. I was hoping to be able to surprise everyone on the cruise and say that we were pregnant, I am so glad I wasn't going to plan this big thing and then she comes along and goes I am pregnant. lol. So there some of a silver lining. This is just the way things work for us. When we got engaged, they got engaged a week later and took all are thunder lol.. I don't want to be the center of attention but it did suck when no one would acknowledge our engagement and it was all about her.. She made my wedding about her a lot as well..It is just frustrating..This was a reason we didnt want to tell them we were trying because I felt then they would get pregnant, but it obviously didnt matter..Deep down I knew it was coming..Hopefully I will still be able to tell them on the cruise that we are trying and that we have to use a donor..but if she continues to complain that she can't drink, I am going to need help hahah

I don't know why I am so happy for you guys but when it comes to her I feel like shes doing it on purpose lol...but it really isnt her fault..

Had an ultrasound today. Have 2 nice follies on the left, none on the right, which is weird to me because the left side has the cyst so I would think it would be the other way around..but..if I dont get a positive opk on Sunday am then I am going to do a trigger shot that night and iui on tuesday.. I am hoping that is how it goes instead of ovulating on my own and doing it monday. At least this way it will be something different. 

Thanks for listening to me vent ladies, I appreciate it!


----------

